# الكل  لازم يدخل ويتكلم



## samo_1 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الكل لازم يتكلم وينصحنى اعمل ايه
وبتاسف من لاول لو مردتش عليكم النهارده بس انا هدخل علشان اشوف نصايحكم
انا مسلم
وقرات كتير فى الانجيل
لدرجه  انى بقيت عايز اعرف كل واحد مسيحى وعرفه انا زيك مقتنع بالانجيل
انا بس عايز تعرفونى انا كده مؤمن  ولا لا
واصلى اذى
واعمل ايه
تعرفوا انا نفسى اروح الكنيسه بس ممكن خايف  ممكن معرفش حد
مش عارف
انا مستنى ردودكم متتاخروش
اخوكم  
سامو


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> لدرجه انى بقيت عايز اعرف كل واحد مسيحى وعرفه انا زيك مقتنع بالانجيل


 

*أخي العزيز *

*وجودك في المنتدى بركة كبيرة لك*

*لكن الموضوع ليس إقتناع بالانجيل على قدر ما هو إقتناع بحاجتك لفداء المسيح *

*المسيحي الحقيقي يسأل عن ما يقرأه في الكتاب المقدس مصدر المعرفة*

*لكي ينمو في المعرفة. وليعرف مواعيد الله له في المسيح*



samo_1 قال:


> انا بس عايز تعرفونى انا كده مؤمن ولا لا


 

*إن كنت تشعر بفرح داخلي **وتؤمن بموت المسيح *

*من أجل خلاصك لتنال الحياة الأبدية *

*فأنت مؤمن *



samo_1 قال:


> واصلى اذى واعمل ايه


 

*تكلم الى الله كصديق حميم لك *

*أخبره بكل ما في قلبك كل ما يسعدك وكل ما يزعجك*

*فالصلاة صله بينك وبين الله الحي الحقيقي يُسر بأن يسمعك ويُسِمعَك صوته*


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> الكل لازم يتكلم وينصحنى اعمل ايه
> وبتاسف من لاول لو مردتش عليكم النهارده بس انا هدخل علشان اشوف نصايحكم


 
الأخ سامو
أنا مش فاهمة ليش انت مش عاوز ترد علينا
وبس عاوز تدخل وتشوف نصايحنا!!!
يعني علشان تشوف ردود فعلنا ؟​ 


> انا مسلم
> وقرات كتير فى الانجيل
> لدرجه انى بقيت عايز اعرف كل واحد مسيحى وعرفه انا زيك مقتنع بالانجيل


 
ما هو الذي اقتنعت به في الإنجيل؟​ 


> انا بس عايز تعرفونى انا كده مؤمن ولا لا


 
الجواب على سؤالك يكون لما انت تقول ما هو اقتناعك​ 


> واصلى اذى
> واعمل ايه


 
الصلاة يا سامو هي التكلم مع الله بما يخالجنا نحوه.
يعني انت تقول له وتطلب منه أن تعرفه أكثر
تضع همومك وشكوك امامه وتسأله أن يرشدك وأن يظهر لك ذاته بالطريقة التي هو يراها مناسبة​ 


> تعرفوا انا نفسى اروح الكنيسه بس ممكن خايف ممكن معرفش حد
> مش عارف


 
الكل بدخل وبقول انا عاوز اروح الكنيسة.
ليه؟؟؟
الكنيسة هي مش بناء وبس. 
الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمني أينما وجدوا واجتمعوا.
وإن شاء الله يكون إيمانك صحيح 
وانت راح تروح الى الكنيسة في حينه​ 


> انا مستنى ردودكم متتاخروش
> اخوكم
> سامو


 
أرجو أن تجد ردا في كلامي.​ 
وسلام المسيح ونعمته يمكونا معك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2008)

على فكرة يا سامو
ايش معنى عنوان سؤالك
* " الكل لازم يدخل ويتكلم* "

؟؟؟​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

بس  اعلم الايمان ليس كلمة بل شعور  ان اللة يحبك وجاء بنفسة الى اللة ليفديك وينصرك على الخطية 

وانصحك روح اى كنيسة بعدية عن بيتك

ربنا يثبت ايمانك


----------



## سندريلا فايز (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة




> انا مسلم
> وقرات كتير فى الانجيل
> لدرجه انى بقيت عايز اعرف كل واحد مسيحى وعرفه انا زيك مقتنع بالانجيل
> انا بس عايز تعرفونى انا كده مؤمن ولا لا


 
أولاً..  إسأل نفسك: *ما هو هدفك من المسيحية Christianity*؟!  إذا كان *هدفك هو الله وحده *عزّ وجل..  فمرحباً بك..!
إن الله هو هدف هذه الحياة، وما بعد الحياة..  
*لا تحاول الهروب إلى دين  ما بسبب ظروف *سياسية أو إقصادية أو نفسية..  *يجب أن تبحث عن الحق..  فهو الذي سَيُحَرِّرَك... *
​
* أخي..  العلاقة مع الله ليست هي الدين..  الدين هو مدخل للعلاقة مع الله!  نحن لا نريدك أن تصير مسيحيا!  نحن نريدك أن تعرف الله!  وهذا هو دور الدين..  الدين ليس الهدف..  الله تبارك اسمه هو الهدف.*




> واصلى اذى
> واعمل ايه



 الصلاة إلى الله عن طريق الإسترشاد بالأجبية - دراسة المواضيع الروحية والعقائدية من خلال العظات والمقالات - حفظ بعض الآيات - معرفة الردود على الإتهامات من الأديان الأخرى، أو من الطوائف الأخرى - سماع الترانيم والألحان - تصفح بعض المواقع القبطية الأخرى للتقرب من المسيحية، وأهمها موقع قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث..



> تعرفوا انا نفسى اروح الكنيسه بس ممكن خايف ممكن معرفش حد
> مش عارف


 
*الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين، جسد المسيح.. هي واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية.. هي بيت الله المكرس للعبادة.. هي بيت الملائكة الذين يسبحون معنا..فمن من تخاف !!!*
*تخاف وانت ببيت الله !!!!!!*


> انا مستنى ردودكم متتاخروش
> اخوكم
> سامو


ربنا معاك ويلمس قلبك وينور طريقك
 يا استاذ سامو وتحيا حياة مسيحية 
حقيقة ليس المهم كونك مسيحى بالاسم
المهم هى العلاقة الداخلية مع الله 
فعشرات المسيحيين الحقيقن يغنون 
عن مليارات البشر فالدين هو مدخل العلاقة مع
الله ونحن نريدك ان تعرف الله ليس اكثر 
ليفتح الله قلبك ويباركك ...

وليكن بركة 
​


----------



## samo_1 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا  ليكم على كلامك
بس بجد  انا عرفتكم  انى مش هاعرف ادخل كتير
وديت الحقيقه انا لسه  عرفت افتح الموقع دالوقتى وديت اول حاجه عملتها
انا بس عايز ارد عليكم  لانك اتهمتونى انى بهزر او مش فى دماغى
لا
انا بجد مقتنع جدا بالمسيح
وده اللى خلانى ادور على موقع او منتدى  وابعتله
انا بعت لمواقع كتير
بس ذى مقولت انا مبعرفش ادخل كتير
على المواقع
طبعا انتم عارفين ليه
بس انا سعيد انكم  اتكلمتم معايا
كمان  ردى على سؤال انا ليه عايز ادخل الكنيسه
انا مش داخل اتفسح
بس بجد انا عايز اعيش الجو 
انتم متعرفوش لما بكون معدى على كنيسه ببقى عامل اذى بجد ببقى نفسى ادخل واحضر الدروس
انا بس عايزكم تعرفونى اذى اصلى
وياريت لو  اتعرف على حد  يسعدنى  ويكون جمبى فى الفتره اللى جايه
انا شايف ان ده الوقت المناسب انى اتكلم مع حد
انا زى ماقولت انا ليا صحابى كتير مسيحيين  فى الكليه
وكتير فكرت اكلم حد بس  مردتش
مش علشان انا خايف من كده
لا بالعكس انا خايف من رد فعله بس
عموما شمرا ليكم على ردودكم
وشكرا انكم بعتوا رساله على الاميل  وياريت تيعتولى كتير واعمل ايه
شكرا تانى
سلام ونعمه  ليكم


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا بجد مقتنع جدا بالمسيح
> وده اللى خلانى ادور على موقع او منتدى وابعتله
> انا بعت لمواقع كتير
> بس ذى مقولت انا مبعرفش ادخل كتير
> ...


 

*** إن كنت تحب المسيح ... فالمسيح أيضًا يحبك*

*وبحْثك في المواقع المسيحية شوقاً لمعرفة المسيح أكثر أشواق*

*المسيح يُقدرها وسوف يُرسل من تتكلم إليه ويتكلم إليك بطريقة يعلمها هو *


*لأن الكتاب المقدس قال:*


مزمور 107 : 9 
لأَنَّهُ *أَشْبَعَ نَفْساً* *مُشْتَهِيَةً* وَمَلأ نَفْساً جَائِعَةً خُبْزاً 


*** بالنسبة للمواقع يكفيك منتدى الكنيسة الآن وستجد فيه كل ما تحتاج*




*** ونحن أيضًا سعداء لدخولك منتدانا وهو بالنسبة لنا كنيستنا الإلكترونية *



*** لا تنسى قراءة الكتاب المقدس *

*وقبل أن تقرأ قل *



*يارب بيِّن لي حقك *
*أنر لي قلبي إمنحني سلامك*
*أريد أن أعرفك. تكلم إليَّ في المكتوب*
*طهر قلبي وإجعلني أكره الخطية فأعيش لك*
*َقدِس أفكاري َقدِس ميولي ورغباتي إملأني بحبك*
*إخلق مني إنسان جديد يعرف كيف يُحب الناس ويساعدهم*
*أريد أن أكون مِلكًا لك وأتحرر من عبودية إبليس وأسلك بالقداسة أمامك*

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*


----------



## samo_1 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على ردك على كلامى
وانا مستنى رسايل منك كتير تبعتهالى
وصدقنى انا سعيد جدا سواء بردك او بالردود التانيه
ده اميلى لو نزل على الموقع اتمنى انى اتكلم معاك عليه
وشكرا ليك

samo *# ................... #*om


*بلاش المعلومات الخاصة لسلامتك*

*المشرف *


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك يا سامو نورت المنتدي
الاخوة ردوا على اسئلتك لكن من ناحيتي اطلب منك ان تضع صلاة لاجلك في قسم طلبات الصلاة لكي يصلي لك الاخوة جميعا لكي يلمس الرب عين بصيرتك ويخرجك من الحيرة او الضياع او التردد الذي تشعر به.
وليباركك الرب يسوع المسيح ويمد يمينه المباركة غير المنظورة ويلمسك لمسة الشفاء من كل حروب الشيطان.امين


----------



## youness-10 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انت اصلا مسيحي و تدعي الاسلام لتثير انتباه المسلمين على العموم هذا ارتداد و ان نفرض ان كنت مسلما فاعتنقت دينا اخر فانت تعرف حكم الاسلام فيه ارجو الا تتصرع راجع حساباتك قبل اتخاد القرار لان الدنيا ليست الا ايام فقط "

*# .............................#*

اشكر لله لاني تعرفت على هذا الموقع هذا ما زادني ايمانا و تعلقي بالدين الاسلامي و قواه في قلبي رغم الاهانات المستمرة تجاه ديننا و رسولنا الكريم 

*# .............................#*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف ......... fredyyy*

*في هذا القسم تضع سؤالك وغير مسموح لك بتمرير معلوما خاطئة*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

youness-10 قال:


> انت اصلا مسيحي و تدعي الاسلام لتثير انتباه المسلمين على العموم هذا ارتداد و ان نفرض ان كنت مسلما فاعتنقت دينا اخر فانت تعرف حكم الاسلام فيه ارجو الا تتصرع راجع حساباتك قبل اتخاد القرار لان الدنيا ليست الا ايام فقط "
> 
> *# .............................#*
> 
> ...


 
مش عارف انت مالك اصلا 

وكمان قال اية بتقول ان هو مش مسلم وهو مسيحيى

معلومة ليك المسيحى الحقيقى لايكذب 

(اتعلمون انتم هياكل اللة وروح اللة يسكن فيكم ) 

هكذا قال رب المجد


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فاهم ولا صعب عليك


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للناس اللى بعتت ردودهم
وشكرا ليونس
بس صدقنى انا مبقتتش حابب الاسلام
صدقنى انا اعرف ناس فى جماعه دينيه مشهوره
وبالرغم من كده وحشين كده
اذى اقتنع بحاجه انا شايف صاحبه وحش
لكن صدقنى لو قولتلك انا مثلا فى كليه سياحه وفنادق وبشوف ان المسيحين بيحبوا بعض جدا وبيخاف على بعض وبيقفوا مع بعض ملقتش ده فى الاسلام
لو صادف وبقيت فى كليه فيها مسيحين  هتشوف قد ايه هما بيحبوا بعض
كمان صدقنى انا مسلم على البطاقه بس
انا من وانا بدات افهم بحب جدا اتفرج على احتفال راس السنه واشوف ايه  اللى بيحصل
صحيح كان بضايق ده البيت بس انا كنت بببقى مسوط
واعتقد انى عشت 21 سنه  وده الوقت اللى اختار اللى شايفه صح واللى مقتنع بيه

شكرا تانى على ردودكم
سلام ومنعمه ليكم
صحيح انا النهارده كان يوم جميل ليا جدا
شكرا تانى


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بس كنت عايز للصديق   نور ونعمه
انا مش بكدب لو شايفنى بكدب يبقى صدقنى انت مش محتاج ترد عليا
لانى عمرى محبيت الكدب
شكرا ليك


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا بس كنت عايز للصديق نور ونعمه
> انا مش بكدب لو شايفنى بكدب يبقى صدقنى انت مش محتاج ترد عليا
> لانى عمرى محبيت الكدب
> شكرا ليك


 

*دعني أوضح لك قصد الأخ نور ونعمة *

*هو لا يصفك بالكذب ولكن يتكلم عن المسيحي الحقيقي أنه لا يكذب *

*وإذا كنت لا تكذب فمن الممكن أن تكون مسيحي حقيقي *

*إذهب في طريقك فرحًا مع الله الذي يُحبك*


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا فريدى على ردك
وعلى توضيحك 
وانا متاسف للاخ نور ونعمه
واتمنى انى اعرفكم شخصيا بجد
شكرا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *دعني أوضح لك قصد الأخ نور ونعمة *
> 
> *هو لا يصفك بالكذب ولكن يتكلم عن المسيحي الحقيقي أنه لا يكذب *
> 
> ...



وضحت انا اقصد اية بالحرف 

معلش كلامى وصل خطا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا فريدى على ردك
> وعلى توضيحك
> وانا متاسف للاخ نور ونعمه
> واتمنى انى اعرفكم شخصيا بجد
> شكرا



لالالالالا 

انا بتكلم مع يونس دة للى دخل وبيقول انك كذاب

لا بجد انا مش قصدى عليك انت انسان محترم 


سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا  نور ونعمه على كلامك
ومتاسف تانى لو فهمتك غلط
سلام ونعمه ليكم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا  نور ونعمه على كلامك
> ومتاسف تانى لو فهمتك غلط
> سلام ونعمه ليكم



سلام المسيح 

ولا يهمك حصل خير 

سلام المسيح


----------



## عبير الإيمان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*عفوا ً أخ سامو 

أنا لا أصدقك عندما قلت أنك مسلم !!!!!!​*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *عفوا ً أخ سامو
> 
> أنا لا أصدقك عندما قلت أنك مسلم !!!!!!​*



المسلم فاكر ان مفيش حد يقدر يسيب الاسلام 


انصحك تابعى برنامج الشريعة والحياة على الجزيرة

سمعت فى حقلة شيخ من الجزائر يقول 60 مليون مسلم ارتدوا عن الاسلام واغلبهم تحول للمسيحية 

تابعى البرنامج دة

وشهد شاهد من اهلة


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
على فكره ياعبير مش غريبه انك تلاقى ناس بتقول انا عايز اكون مسيحى
صدقينى انتى نفسك دخلتى على الموقع ده علشان السبب ده
بس ممكن تكونى خايفهانا عن نفسى مبخفش من حاجه مقتنع بيها
كمان مسالتيش ليه المسيحين بيحبوا بعض ويخافوا على بعض
ومفيش كده فى المسلمين
مسالتيش نفسك  انا ايه اللى خلاكى تدورى على مواق مسيحيه وتشتركى فيها اللا انك عايز تعرفى المسيحيه كويس
صدقبنى انا كنت زيك بدخل اشوف اللى مكتوب
كنت بقرا فى النجيل ومش عارف ايه السبب
مش عارف ليه بقيت  عايز اعرف كل حاجه
وصدقينى لما تقبلى ناس مسيحين هتعرفى قد ايه هما  بيحبوا بعض
ده كله خلانى اكون مقتنع تماما انى  لازم اكون مسيحى
صح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> مساء الخير
> على فكره ياعبير مش غريبه انك تلاقى ناس بتقول انا عايز اكون مسيحى
> صدقينى انتى نفسك دخلتى على الموقع ده علشان السبب ده
> بس ممكن تكونى خايفهانا عن نفسى مبخفش من حاجه مقتنع بيها
> ...



قلبك مليان بالايمان

مع انك لسة مسيحى جديد 

بس ايمانك قوى

صدقنى لا تهتم باى شخص يحاوب ابعادك امضى فى طريقك للرب واحفظ وصاياة وحب الناس كلهم

لان من لا يعرف الحب لا يعرف اللة لان *اللة محبة *

مش ماكر زى للى فى الاسلام

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت عايز اعرف اتكلم معاكم اكتر 
كنت عاير اعرف كمان الخطوه الجايه ايه
وانتم شيفين الصح ايه 
ياريت تردو عليا


----------



## samo_1 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على كلامك بجد  
لانه بجد بيخلينى سعيد  وبيشجعنى اكتر
واتمنى ان تعتبرونى واحد منكم بجد
وهاكون سعيد لما اشوف نصايحكم
سلام المسيح
اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا على كلامك بجد
> لانه بجد بيخلينى سعيد  وبيشجعنى اكتر
> واتمنى ان تعتبرونى واحد منكم بجد
> وهاكون سعيد لما اشوف نصايحكم
> ...




سلام المسيح

بص اول حاجة لازم تعرف شخصية المسيح  من هو  

صدقنى مش هتلاقى محب وديع مثلة  



اقرا الموضوع التالى بعناية (منقول ) 

*وقال عن نفسه*

" أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة " ... يوحنا 14: 6
" أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف"
... يوحنا10: 11
" أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشى في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة "
... يوحنا 8: 12
" فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً وقال له أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك. فقال يسوع أنا هو وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً في سحاب السماء "
... مرقس 14: 61، 62
" أنا والأب واحد " ... يوحنا 10: 301
" الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب " ... يوحنا 14: 9
" دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان مما في السماء وما على الأرض " ... متى 28: 8





++++++++++++++++++++


* عجيب فريد*

لم يرد في التاريخ من يشبهه ... يدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً ... إشعياء 9: 6


أعماله كانت تدعو إلى العجب
وفى الصبح إذ كان راجعاً إلى المدينة جاع.فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئاً إلا ورقاً فقط فقال لها لا يكن منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد فيبست التينة في الحال فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا
متى 21: 18 - 20

أقواله كانت ذات سلطان
فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان
متى 7: 28، 29 ، متى 12: 23، متى 13: 54، مر قس 6: 2

معجزاته كانت خارقة 
شفى المرضى، وجعل العرج يمشون، والصم يسمعون، والعمى يبصرون، والمفلوجين يتحركون، والمقيدين بالشياطين يتحررون، والمجانيين يعقلون. حتى الطبيعة كانت تخشاه وتطيعه، كان ينتهر الريح ويأمر البحر فيهدأ. حتى تعجب الناس قائلين أي إنسان هذا؟

هزم الموت 
أقام كثيراً من الموتى وأعادهم إلى الحياة : أقام ابن أرملة نايين لوقا 7: 11 - 17 أقام ابنة رئيس المجمع من الموت متى 9: 18 - 26 ومرقس 5: 21 - 43 ولوقا 8: 41 - 56 أقام لعازر يوحنا 11: 1 - 44 أقام نفسه من الموت فلم يستطع القبر أن يغلبه

انا حاسس انك مخلص ومستعد امشى معك لاخر الطريق 


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

عمله لك
يحبك
لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية .. يوحنا 3 : 16

يخلصك
من أجلك جاء ولخلاصك نزل من السماء
ها أنا أبشركم بفرحٍ عظيم ... أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب .. لوقا 2: 11

يبقى معك
هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا
.. متى 1: 22، 23
وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر .. متى 28: 20


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك لينك اخر وهو 

http://www.everyarabstudent.com/jesus_religion/byondblind.htm?gclid=COni0OzAi5YCFQsZQgoddwTmEA


بة كل شى عن المسيح 

سلام ملك السلام يسوع المسيح مع الجميع وليس من اتبع الهدى فقط بل لكل الناس

(سلامى اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا ) 

هكذا قال رب المجد


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ياخ نور ونعمه
وصدقنى انا سعيد انك بعتلى الايات ديت
وياريت تيعتلى تانى وتعرفنى
سلام المسيح يا اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا ياخ نور ونعمه
> وصدقنى انا سعيد انك بعتلى الايات ديت
> وياريت تيعتلى تانى وتعرفنى
> سلام المسيح يا اخ نور ونعمه



سلام المسيح للجميع 

انت قرائت الانجيل يا صديقى soma1 

?

على العموم اى طلب او اى شى اسال لاتخجل فانت قابل على اهم شى فى حياتك

ولازم تومن بالمسيحية عن اقتناع وليس مجرد ايمان اعمى احنا مش زى الاخوة الاحباب المسلميين لازم سيف على رقبتك علشان تصدق لا انت هنا بتحس بقلبك وتفهم بعقلك

واتمنى من كل قلبى انا تثبت فى المسيح لانة سوف يثبت فيك 

لا انا احيا بل المسيح هو الذى يحيا فى 

اى سوال ضعة وهتلاقى الجواب واى استفسار قول 

سلام المسيح الذى قال سلامى اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ سامو*

*طبعاً أنا تابعت الموضوع في السريع كدة لظروف الوقت *
*بس أنا لاحظت من كلماتك أنك متحمس للفكرة فقط -فكرة المسيحية- والسبب الرئيسي هو أن المسيحي بيحبوا بعض *
*ودة شئ أكيد لأن إلهنا إله محبة ونحن نحبه لأنه أحبنا أولاً ونحب بعضنا لأنها الوصية العظمي*
*وقد يكون ما تراه رساله من الله لك لأنه راي فيك إنسان عاطفي فأختار لك هذا الطريق*
*ولكن الأهم الأن أن تفكر بقلبك قبل عقلك لأن هذا الأختيار صعب جداً لأنك تحدد الأن مصيرك ومصير عمرك بيدك*
*فلابد التريس والتفكير بتأني *
*لأن موضوع أختيار المسيحية ليس بهذه السهوله لا من جهتك ولا من جتنا فنحن لا نقبل أحد قبل أن يعلن ليس بفمه فقط بل بقلبه وفكره أنه مسيحي *​ 
*وعايز أقلك حاجة فكر بجد وحاول تنظر بدقة لمن ستتبعه*
*فأنت الأن تريد أن تتبع الراعي الصالح فمن هذا الراعي أتعرفه ؟*
*دقق فيه أتبع خطواته وأسأله من أنت يارب *
*من أنت حتي أتبعك*
*وأعطيه الفرصه ليعرفك بنفسه *
*فهو يحبك جداً لأنك صنعه يديه وجلبته*
*فهو يحبك وبذل ذاته عنك فوق الصليب كي لا تهلك أنت*
*فأصرخ له الأن وقل له ...*​ 
*يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل*
*عرفني ذاتك*
*أظهر لي طريقك*
*وأرشدني *
*لأنني الأن اعمي وأنت من ستعيد لي البصر*
*كي أراك وأري خلاصك*​ 
*ويا أخي تجنب الأن كل ما سيقال لك من الأخرين أهتم بخلاصك فقط*
*وياليتك تقرأ ما في هذا القسم **الشهادات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

http://islameyat.com/hymns/video_clips/ha_salati.wmv

الترنيمة مهداة لكل الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية حديثا 

لازم تحملها 

لو مش عارف تحملها اضغط على اليينك كليك يمين ثم save target as 

واختار مكان الحفظ على جهازك واضغط save 

حمل واسمع وابقى رد عليا 
سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك اخ نور ونعمه انا بحمل فيها
وبعتذر لو مبدخلش كتير
بس غصب عنى  صدقونى
المهم انا بشكر الاخ توين على كلامه
وصدقنى انا مشيت فى الطريق النور ومبقتش بفكر حتى ابص لورايا
صلى وادعيلى
ولتكون روح المسيح معى
سلام ونعمه ليكم


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اجابه على سؤال الاخ نور ونعمه
ايوه انا قرات الانجيل
وعلى سؤال الاخ توين
انا قرات امبارح الشهادات
وصدقونى انا بحاول اقرا واعرف واتمنى الاقى اهتمام اكتر منكم كمان معلش اقفوا جمبى
وشكرا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> اجابه على سؤال الاخ نور ونعمه
> ايوه انا قرات الانجيل
> وعلى سؤال الاخ توين
> انا قرات امبارح الشهادات
> ...



شى رائع 

اسمع الترنيمة  دى هدية منى ليك ولكل منتصر بالمسيح  

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اخ نور ونعمه انا سمعته الترنيمه وعجبتنى جدا
  تصدق انا كنت مفكر الترانيم  اغانى بلغه تانيه
بس بجد جميله جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> اخ نور ونعمه انا سمعته الترنيمه وعجبتنى جدا
> تصدق انا كنت مفكر الترانيم  اغانى بلغه تانيه
> بس بجد جميله جدا
> سلام المسيح



سلام المسيح 

ياريت تبقى عجبتك 


وياريت تبدا قراة الانجيل ابد فى العهد الجديد ؟؟ من الان واى سوال ابقى اعمل موضوع واطرح اسئلتك

اة صحيح  

بص 

عندك الكتاب المقدس على النت اهة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php

وتفاسير للكتاب المقدس


http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php


ورد على الشبهات الوهمية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/answers.php


اي مساعدة انت ليك صاحب اسمة نور ونعمة للى هو انا  يعنى 30: اى حاجة تحب تعرفها ابقى قولى 
سلام الميسح


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اوك  انا هبدأ اقرأ فى العهد الجديد
شكرا على تعبك معايا
سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت عايز اقولك انى بقلق من النت لانه فى رقابه طبعا فاهمنى
ايه رايك
افاتح حد من زمايلى  المسيحين فى الكليه
ولا ايه العمل ياريت ترد عليا
مستنى ردك
سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا كنت عايز اقولك انى بقلق من النت لانه فى رقابه طبعا فاهمنى
> ايه رايك
> افاتح حد من زمايلى  المسيحين فى الكليه
> ولا ايه العمل ياريت ترد عليا
> ...



سلام المسيح

اولا  واهم شى مفيش حد  من اهلك او اصدقائك من الاحبة المسلميين يعرف حاجة عيش مع المسيح وبس 

ثانيا فاتح اى واحد مسييحى محترم انت واثق بة  

ثالثا روح اى كنيسة بس تبقى بعدية عن بيتك واهلك

رابعا ابدا فى تنفيذ وصايا المسيح فى حياتك

انسى ان اليهود قردة وخنازير انسى  موضوع عين بعين و سن بسن 

حب الناس كلهم زى ما المسيح حبك وحبنى وجة الى العالم اخذ صورة بشر زى وزيك علشان يحررنا من عبودية الشيطان  

دوام على قراة الكتاب المقدس وابدا فى العهد الجديد 

اخر كلمة الشيطان مش هيسيبك هيحاربك بكل الطرق اثبت فى المسيح لكى يثبت فيك 

ولو انت فاضى دلوقتى انا ممكن اوريك حاجة خطيرة جدا

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك فاضى دالوقتى
بس اروح كنيسه بعيده عنى طب هادخل اذى
وهاعمل ايه
هاحس انى غريب ومعرفش حد
صح
معاك ابعتلى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا معاك فاضى دالوقتى
> بس اروح كنيسه بعيده عنى طب هادخل اذى
> وهاعمل ايه
> هاحس انى غريب ومعرفش حد
> ...



بص اولا سيبك من احساس الغربة  انت مع المسيح   وكلنا اعضاء فى جسد المسيح 

بس اجل شوية موضوع الكنيسة 

المهم هوريك من هو يسوع المسيح هوريك اسمة بيعمل اية فى الشيطان واعوانة وهوريك ناس من ضمنهم  شيوخ ومحجبات وهما فى الكنيسة علشان يخرجوا الشياطين للى عليهم باسم يسوع المسيح 

وهوريك معجزات كتيرة  وظهورات العذراء مريم والمسيح 

بس سوال تعرف موقع اليوتيوب ؟؟؟ youtube  بتاع الفديوهات 

سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> افاتح حد من زمايلى المسيحين فى الكليه
> ولا ايه العمل ياريت ترد عليا


 


*أخي العزيز *

*رجاء عدم مُفاتحة أحد الآن لسلامتك *

*يجب أن تثبت في الإيمان أولاً, وُتمكِن إيمانك في الحق المسيحي *

*لتتمكن من الصمود أمام شراك إبليس, إقرأ كلمة الله لترى وعود الله لك وتتمتع بها عمليًا*

*إعرف حقيقية نفسك في المسيح يسوع*
*إعرف كيف يسكـن الله فيك بالروح القـدس*
*إعرف كيف تسمع صوت الله لتعمل ما يرضيه*
*إعرف أن لك حياة أبدية وهي ثمار موت المسيـح*


----------



## samo_1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اعرف موقع اليوتيوب وشوفت عليه ظهورات العذراء مريم
بس مشفتش ظهورات المسيح
انا معاك هادخل عليه وابحث واشوف
وشكرا للاخ فريدى على نصيحته
وصدقنى انا مش هاعمل حاجه غير ماكون مقتنع بيها
متقلقش 
سلام المسيح ودوامه عليكم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بص  ركز انهاردة فى قراءة الانجيل 

العهد الجديد 

وبعدين وبكرة نتقابل بليل كدة على الساعة 7 وهبقى جمعت كل المعجزات الصحيحة معلش اصلى لازم لما اوص معلومة ابقى متاكد منها بنسبة 100% بكرة هبقى حضرت كل شى لك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بص  ركز انهاردة فى قراءة الانجيل 

العهد الجديد 

وبعدين وبكرة نتقابل بليل كدة على الساعة 7 وهبقى جمعت كل المعجزات الصحيحة معلش اصلى لازم لما اوص معلومة ابقى متاكد منها بنسبة 100% بكرة هبقى حضرت كل شى لك 

بص مثلا دى معجزة للشيخ مسلم  وبيقولوا انو بقى مسيحيى بعد المعجزة دى يعنى للى متاكد منوا انة شيخ مسلم لكن مش عارف بقى مسييحى ولا لا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcTsNxfRsxo


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا نور ونعمه على كلامك
ماشى نتقابل بكره ونتكلم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شوفت المعجزة بتاعت الشيخ ؟؟



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcTsNxfRsxo


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اة صحيح وصلت الى فين فى الكتاب المقدس

؟؟

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اتفضل كل المعجزات للى تاكدت انها صحيحة 100%



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 المعجزة بتاعت الشيخ للى بيقولوا بقى مسيحي بعد المعجزة دى وبعد ما اكتشف سلطان يسوع المسيح على الشيطان 
 مش زى رسول الاسلام مع احترامى لة كان مش بيعرف يميز بين الجن والملاك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcTsNxfRsxo


ظهورات العذراء امام كنائس على شكل نور قوى وكتبت بالجرائد القومية فى مصر 

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=026ebf71e

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=f15a9cfa9

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=62189f582

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=fbf1c623d

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=3a0f98436

معجزة النور المقدس فى فلسطين الذى يظهر فى عيد القيامة المجيد
http://www.god-way.com/arabic/musicvideo.php?vid=d258598e0

دة 

و
بشهادة الجرائد القومية فى مصر


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اه شفتها وشفت ظهورات للمسيح 
بس تعرف كل ماخد خطوه تجاه المسيحيه اخاف اكتر
انا عارف ان ده طبيعى  بس اكيد انى مش هاضيع
صح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انصحك تتدخل  هنا

http://www.god-way.com/arabic/category.php?cat=Quotes

وشوف كدة

خذ وقتك وشوف كل للى ارسلتوا لك


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الروابط ديت وهشوفهادالوقتى كلها
سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هادخل على الرابط ده دالوفتى
انا سعيد انك بجد واقف جمبى
شكرا بجد ليك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> اه شفتها وشفت ظهورات للمسيح
> بس تعرف كل ماخد خطوه تجاه المسيحيه اخاف اكتر
> انا عارف ان ده طبيعى  بس اكيد انى مش هاضيع
> صح



سلام المسيح

صدقنى عدو اللة (الشيطان) مش هيسيبك فى حالك اثق فى المسيح انو هيبقى معاك

فى الكتاب المقدس هناك وعد من اللة (من مسك قد مس حدقة عينى)  يعنى انت غالى اوى عند اللة 

وبعدين موضوع انك هضيع ؟ بص انا اهتميت بمواضيعك لما شوفت عندك ايمان قوى  فهمنى  

يعنى شوف كل دة ظهورت ومعجزات وكل دة وانا عن نفسى مرتين وانا صغير كنت تعبان  تعب جامد وحلتى الصحية  مدمرة خالص
 لكن 

شوفت بعينى فى مرة منهم للى مش هنساة طول عمرى معجزة حصلت لى انا وبعدها ولا كنى كنت عيان اصلا ورجعت احسن من الاول  وصدقنى بايمان بسيط تتقدر على كل شى

استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على كلامك وعلى الرابط الجميل ده
بجد الاقوال جميله جدا

استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

نفسى اتكلم معاك فى حاجة شدانى ليك مش عارف اية هى  بتفكرنى بالاخ شريف قابيل بردة هو زيك بيدور على المسيح

بس طمنى وصلت اللى حد فين فى الانجيل


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

آيات من الكتاب المقدس عن المسامحة 


" .. فإن كنتم تغفرون للناس زلاتهم،
يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم.
وإن كنتم لا تغفرون للناس زلاتهم، 
لا يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم. " (متى 15-6:14)

" احتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً،
إذا كانت لأحد شكوى من الآخر. 
فكما سامحكم الرب، سامحوا أنتم أيضا .ً" (كولوسي 3:13)

" وليكن بعضكم لبعض ملاطفـاً رحيمـاً،
غافراً كما غفرالله لكم في المسيح. " (أفسس 4:32)

" وإذا قمتم للصلاة، وكان لكم شيْ على أحد فاغفروا له،
حتى يغفر لكم أبوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم " (مرقس 11:25)

" فدنا بطرس وقال ليسوع:
يا سيد، كم مرةً يخطأ إليَّ أخي وأغفر له؟ أسـبـعَ مـــراتٍ؟ 
فـأجابه يسـوع:
لا سـبـعَ مـراتٍ، بـل سـبـعـيـن مـرةً سـبـعَ مـراتٍ. " (متى 18:21)

" فقال يسوع إغفر لهم يا أبي،
لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يعملون. " (لوقا 24:34)


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انا قرات فى لحد السفر :الخروج   الاصحاح:5
انا عارف انه مش كتير بس انت فاهم طبعا البيت
بس ان بستغل الوقت وقرا فيه


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تعرف انى فى حاجات كتير من معنى الايات مثلا ذى
انا مبحبش ازعل من حد
بحب اسامح اللى غلط معايا
طيب يعنى
بس مشكلتى انى بفكر بس كتير
صحيح هو تفكير اجابى
بس بتعب منه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا قرات فى لحد السفر :الخروج   الاصحاح:5
> انا عارف انه مش كتير بس انت فاهم طبعا البيت
> بس ان بستغل الوقت وقرا فيه



بص معلش اقرا العهد الجديد الاول

علشان تفهم صح

انت عاوز تتبع المسيح يبقى لازم تعرف مين هو  اقرا العهد الجديد من هنا من الموقع دة وطمنى عليك وانا كل يوم هدخل علشان اشوفك عاوز اى حاجة

بص علشان بحاول اساعدك بجد لازم تقرا العهد الجديد الاول ولما تفهمة تنقل على القديم

صدقنى فى ناس بسب كلمات قالها المسيح فى العهد الجديد  اتغيرت حياتها


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

وكام اتصفح المنتديات دى بعناية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

خلاص ماشى
سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح


----------



## عبير الإيمان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

نور و نعمة قال:


> المسلم فاكر ان مفيش حد يقدر يسيب الاسلام
> 
> 
> انصحك تابعى برنامج الشريعة والحياة على الجزيرة
> ...


 

*شكرا ً لك على الأهتمام ولكن سأخبركي شيء لماذا أرتدوا عن الإسلام ؟؟؟*​ 
*سأجيبك ليس لأن العيب في الإسلام ... ولكن لأن العيب فينا نحن المسلمين فنحن من شوهنا الإسلام ...*​

*لم نطبق ما جاء في الإسلام لذلك خرجوا منه ( وأنا أعترف لكي بذلك ) *​ 
*# ................................. #*​ 
*وهذا حقا ً ما يحدث حيث تركنا تطبيق ما يأمرنا به ديننا من التكافل والتراحم واستوردنا أخلاقا ً غربية لذلك أذلنا الله ... ( ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ) *​ 
*لذلك فقدوا روح الإسلام فخرجوا منه ... ( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) *​ 
*لذلك فلتقولي أي شيء يحلوا لكي أختي فلن ألومكي ...*​ 
*وكل اللوم أوجهه لنفسي ... ( علي ألتزم بديني )*​ 
*فعندما ألتزم بديني حق الإلتزام سيكون الحال غير الحال ...*​ 
*فقولي أختي وجرحي فأنا أستحق أكثر من ذلك ..*​ 
*تحياتي...*​​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *شكرا ً لك على الأهتمام ولكن سأخبركي شيء لماذا أرتدوا عن الإسلام ؟؟؟*​
> 
> *سأجيبك ليس لأن العيب في الإسلام ... ولكن لأن العيب فينا نحن المسلمين فنحن من شوهنا الإسلام ...*​
> *لم نطبق ما جاء في الإسلام لذلك خرجوا منه ( وأنا أعترف لكي بذلك ) *​
> ...


 


سلام المسيح

اولا يااستاذة عبير انا ولد وليس بنت

ثانيا انظرى معايا 

انا هقارن بين رسولك والمسيح فى نقطة واحد بس

محمد قال : عين بعين وسن بسن والبادى اظلم ( تفتكرى دة دين سماوى ) 

المسيح قال : سمعت انة قيل لكم عين بعين وسن بسن اما انا اقول لكم لاتقاموا الشر بالشر بل من ضربك على خدك الايمن حول لة الاخر ايضا 

اية رايك يااستاذة عبير ؟؟ مين للى من عند ربنا 

المسيح للى بيخرجوا باسمة الشياطين ولا محمد مع احترامى لة كان بيتلخبط بين الجن والملاك 

وقصتها معروفة على ما اعتقد 

علشان تعرفى ان الاسلام مش دين سماوى 

اية رايك فى ان صديقى soma1 لو حد عرف انو مسيحي شوفى اية للى ممكن يحصلوا ( هيقطع عنقة او اهدار دمة ) حد الردة يعنى بالذمة دة دين سماوى الايمان بربنا مش بالعافية او بالسيف 
لا بالقلب فقط 

ابحثى عن المسيح فهو يحبك كما حبنا كلنا وجاء من اجلنا وعلمنا اجمل التعاليم 

امضى فى سلام 

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اخر نقطة لاستاذة عبير

لاحظى ان المسيح جاء الى العالم من روح اللة وليس من رجل  وخرج من عندما قام من الاموات 

يعنى جاء الى العالم بطريقة فريدة و هو الوحيد الذى لم يخرج من العالم  وهو ميت  

لكن ماذا عن رسولك 

ولد بعد وفاة ابوة ب 4 سنين (ابن زنا ) انا اسف فى اللفظ 

ومات وقبرة فى المدينة  ؟؟       اهذا رسول يولد عن طريق الزنا 

والى الاخ شريف اطمن من اختار لك الطريق لن يدعك فى منتصفة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

صديقى نور ونعمه
انا قرات فى انجيل لوقا
وانا كنت قرات  انجيل يوحنا ومتى
وماشى  كويس
وياريت لما تتواجد فى المنتدى  قولى اعمل ايه
وايه الخطوه اللى بعد كده شكرا ليك
سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> صديقى نور ونعمه
> انا قرات فى انجيل لوقا
> وانا كنت قرات  انجيل يوحنا ومتى
> وماشى  كويس
> ...



صديقى samo1 

اخبارك اية 

عامل اية فى رحلة ايمانك الجديدة

بس عاوز اعرفك حاجة اساس الايمان بالمسيحية

انك تومن ان يسوع المسيح اتصلب من اجلنا و قام من الاموات  

وانك تعرف ابن اللة يعنى منسوب ل اللة وليس كما فسرها الشيخ الشعراوى رحمة اللة 

انك تومن وتتاكد ان الانجيل هو كلمة اللة الحية الفعالة ولاحظ الكم الهائل من النبوات من ايام موسى فى التوراة عن المسيح الخلص 

اشعياء (43 -1 )  لاتخف لانى فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى 

اشعياء ايضا  ( من مصر دعوة ابنى )  يقصد رحلة العائلة المقدسة شوف من اكثر من الاف السنين  اللة تكلم بواسطة اشعياء ان المسيح هياتى لمصر  وتحققت عندما جاء المسيح لمصر 

وتاكد من شى السيد المسيح قال

سوف ياتى بعدى انبياء كذبة  

مقصود بها كل من ادعى النبوة بعد المسيح 

شوف الكلام دة من 2000 سنة  وكل بتتحق دلوقتى

تذكر استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقوينى 

لو فاضى انا ممكن اتكلم معاك هنا
 سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك ممكن نتكلم


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تعرف انى كل ما بقرأ فى النجيل بزداد ايمان
تعرف من وانا صغير كنت احب اقف قدام الكنيسه
بيت جدتى جمب كنيسه ................ وكنت بقف كتير قدمها ابص على الناس اللى دخله واللى خارجه
وكنت كتير نفسى ادخل
تعرف هكون سعيد جدا لما ادخل الكنيسه واحس ان الناس اللى جواها انا منهم وهما منى
صح
كان اول سنه ليا فى الكليه معظم صحابى من المسيحين لدرجه ان الكل كان مفكرنى مسيحى
ولما كان حد يقولى انت مسيحى بكون مبسوط جدا
كنت برتاح معاهم صحيح عمرنا متكلمنا فى الانجيل بس لانه مكنش ينفع اقول لحد وتحصل مشاكل
بس تعرف قريب كل حاجه هتكون اوضح
مش عارف لو قولت لصحابى المسيحين هيكون رد فعلهم ايه انا بهزر بتريق
بجد مش عارف وده اللى بيخوفنى
بس الاكيد انهم حيحسوا اللى جوايا 
وانى بتكلم بجد
صح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا معاك ممكن نتكلم



اهلا صديقى

بص اول حاجة بلاش تقول لحد انك مسيحى حتى اهلك لاسف لان الارهاب الاسلامى سوف يطولك

وتكون مثل فاطمة سابقا سارة (اول شهيدة للمسيحية فى السعودية ) 

لانك عارف ان الاسلام بة حد ردة  علشان محدش يفكر انو يسيب الاسلام يعنى الموضوع بالعافية 

المهم السيد المسيح لم يطلب مننا ان نمارس الصلاة او الصوم علنا بل فى السر لانك  تصوم للة وليس للبشر فليس هناك داعى ان يعرف احد ان تصوم او تصلى 

السيد المسيح قال

لما تصلى ادخل حجرتك وقفل بابك وصلى للربنا فى الخفاء وربنا  هيجزيك ويباركك علانية 


وكمان فى اى سوال قدامك فى الانجيل ؟؟؟

واليك بعض المواقع الهامة هنفيدك جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا  جدا

http://www.everyarabstudent.com/jesus_religion/byondblind.htm

http://www.everyarabstudent.com/jesus_religion/index.htm

http://www.everyarabstudent.com/qa/index.htm

اقرا شوية وابحث  وتعالى رد عليا واخر نقطة 

انصحك تشوف قناة الحياة 

http://www.lifetv.tv/ 

هنا هتلاقى بث حى لها 


والموقع دة اسطورة 

http://www.search-the-books.com/index.html

وهنا فليم المسيح  مشاهدة فورية 

http://www.jesusfilm.org/languages/22658/index.html

امسك موقع موقع   وهتتطلع مستفاد جدا صدقنى ابحث عن اللة بنفسك وبقلب صافى

لان اللة قدوس 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> تعرف انى كل ما بقرأ فى النجيل بزداد ايمان
> تعرف من وانا صغير كنت احب اقف قدام الكنيسه
> بيت جدتى جمب كنيسه ................ وكنت بقف كتير قدمها ابص على الناس اللى دخله واللى خارجه
> وكنت كتير نفسى ادخل
> ...


 

من اختار لك الطريق لن يدعك فى منتصفة 

هذا هو وعد ربنا لنا 

وبلاش تقول لحد دلوقتى انك مسيحيى


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هشوف الروابط ديت دالوقتى
متنسنيش فى صلاتك
سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشى مش هاقول لحد
متخفش 
انت نفسك قولت 
من اختار الطريق لك لن يدعك فى منتصفه
سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا هشوف الروابط ديت دالوقتى
> متنسنيش فى صلاتك
> سلام المسيح



ان بشر لو نسيت اوعى تخاف لكن المسيح مش هينساك

حيث قال

ان نسيت الام رضيعها فا  انا لا انساك 

المسيح بيحبك 

ومع ذلك انا هصلى ليك ان ربنا يقف معاك الفترة دى لانها اصعب فترة فى حياتك

شوف الروابط وابقى رد عليا 


سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يا احبة الموضوع ليس موضوع دردشة, بل موضوع اسئلة

يا ريت يا اخ سامو تحدد بصورة ادق اسئلتك و سنكون اكثر من سعيدين للاجابة عليك

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## just member (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*امممممم*
*متاابع*
*واسف لا تعليق *​


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

حاضر  استاذ my rock
بس الموضوع انى معرفش بس كتير فى المنتدى
وشكرا على ردك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> حاضر  استاذ my rock
> بس الموضوع انى معرفش بس كتير فى المنتدى
> وشكرا على ردك



بص يا samo1

الموضوع دة خاص بك اى حاجة تحب تعرفها ضع سوال او اى اية محتاج تفسيرها قول

شوفت الروابط صحيح 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اه  شفت بعضها مش كلها الصراحه
وبحاول اكملهم
تعرف انا كنت لسه بقرا موضوع مكتوب على المنتدى عن مصير من يغير دينه من المسيحيه
تعرف ان الاجابه على السؤال جميله جدا
وصدقنى انى لو قولتلك انى بقيت مقتنع بالمسيح 
لانه مش بيجبرك على حاجه وده بياكدلى على انه  الدين الحقيقى
دين العقل
الدين اللى بيقنعك بجد
صدقنى انا امنت بالمسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> اه  شفت بعضها مش كلها الصراحه
> وبحاول اكملهم
> تعرف انا كنت لسه بقرا موضوع مكتوب على المنتدى عن مصير من يغير دينه من المسيحيه
> تعرف ان الاجابه على السؤال جميله جدا
> ...



مجدا لاسم اللة


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48142

اتفضل شوف الموضوع دة كدة


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الرابط الجميل ده
اخ نور


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا على الرابط الجميل ده
> اخ نور



لا تشكرنى بل اشكر اللة لانة انقذك 

ممكن سوال بسيط انت لية سيبت الاسلام انا عارف ان فية مواضيع كتيرة صعبة زى مثل الرسول اتولد بعد وفاة ابوة 4 سنين وشيخ الازهر بيقولك عادى 

بس عاوز اعرف انت لية سيبت الاسلام


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تصدقنى لو قولتلك انى عندى 22 سنه وبالرغم من كده عمرى ما قرات القران
تصدق انى ايام ماكنت فى الاعداديه كانت ماشى مع جماعه الاخوان
وتصدق انى عمرى محضرت ليهم اجتماع الا وكنت لابس سلسله
انا ديما ماشى بطريقه اقنعنى واقنعك
عمرى محد اقدر يقنعنى
لانى ذى ماقولتلك بدافع كويس قوى عن الشئ اللى بحبه
كمان انا اعرف ناس فى جماعه الاخوان همهم بس اذى اوصل واكبر عن طريق الدين
كلامهم غير تعاملتهم
اذى اصدقهم
اذى اصدق ان كل يوم فى جماعه جديده تتطلع  وتكفر التانيه
هصدق مين فيهم
هصدق ده ولا ده ولا ايه
وكل واحد بكلام
طب هما بيكفروا بعض
طب اذى اصدقهم
صدقنى انا لماكنت فى سن الثانويه
كنت فى درس عن مدرس من الاخوان ولقيت كتاب مكتوب عليه انجيل يوحنا
طلبت اقرأه بس هو رفض وزعل وقالى غلط
اتضايقت  لانه معنى رفضه لانه خايف من انى اصدق الانجيل
سالت نفسى طب ليه هو خايف لانه الانجيل صح ولا ليه
لما قرأت بعد كده لانجيل  فهمت هو كان خايف ليه
وبعد ده بتسالنى سبت لاسلام ليه
انا كنت بقرأ فى شهاده الاخ  احمد اباظه او (coptic man)
سالت نفسى  هو تحمل ده كله ليه
بالرغم من انه كان ممكن يبعد عن ده كله
بس صدقنى علشان  صدق المسيح
وانا كمان امنت بالمسيح


سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> تصدقنى لو قولتلك انى عندى 22 سنه وبالرغم من كده عمرى ما قرات القران
> تصدق انى ايام ماكنت فى الاعداديه كانت ماشى مع جماعه الاخوان
> وتصدق انى عمرى محضرت ليهم اجتماع الا وكنت لابس سلسله
> انا ديما ماشى بطريقه اقنعنى واقنعك
> ...




ربنا ينير حياتك و صحيح لو عاوز اعلمك طريقة الصوم والصلاة قولى انا معاك

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

قولى
لانى بجد عايز اعرفها
مستنى بسرعه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> قولى
> لانى بجد عايز اعرفها
> مستنى بسرعه



بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين

ابد معايا الان

ضع يدك على جبهتك وقول بسم الاب ثم انزل الى اسفل صدرك وقول الابن ثم الى كتفك الشمال وقول الروح  وكتفك اليمين وقول القدس (على بعض الروح القدس) وبعدين قول الة واحد امين 

وضع اليد على الجبها وقول الاب تعنى ان اللة فوق الجميع  ثم تنزل الى اسفل صدرك وتقول الابن هذا ايمان منك ان اللة اخذ صورة جسد اسمة المسيح ليحرر العالم من خطية ادام  و الروح على كتفك الشمال الى القدس على كتفك اليمين يعنى انتقالك من عبودية الشيطان ناحية اليسار الى حناية اللة وحبة لك ناحية اليمين وفى الاخر تعترف بالة واحد امين 

اللة مثلث الاقانيم 

وبالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى اللة ظهر فى الجسد تبرر فى الروح تراة لملائكتة  ركز بة بين الامم اومن بة فى العالم رفع فى المجد (هكذا قال بولس الرسول عن السيد المسيح)

وقول الصلاة الربانية

يا ابنا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك لياتى ملكوتك لتكن مشئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض خبزنا كفا فنا اعطنى اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبيين الينا ولاتتدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجينا من الشرير بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لن لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد امين 

وارشم الصليب بيدك كما علمتك

دة صلاة موقتة 

على فكرة رشم الصليب بيطرد الشيطان كما قال المسيح 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

فاهم الجزئية دى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة" 

هكذا قال الرب كن متضع  محب اللة ناكرا نفسك وسوف يعيطك اللة الحياة


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على تعليمى اذى اصلى
بجد شكرا ليك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة" 

هكذا قال الرب كن متضع محب اللة ناكرا نفسك وسوف يعيطك اللة الحياة

"حبوا اعداكم باركوا لعينيكم "

فى المسيحية لكى تكون مسيحى حقيقى لازم تشيل كلمة الاعداء من قاموسك حب الناس كلهم وبارك للى بيعلنك 

"سمعت انة قيل لكم قديما عين بعين وسن بسن " اما انا اقول لكم لاتقاموا الشر بالشر بل من لطمك على خذك الايمن حول لة الاخر


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

نظام الصلاة

ابدا يومك برشم الصليب ثم ابانا الذى (الصلاة الربانية)

اقرا الانجيل مرة على الاقل كل يوم 
اطمن المسيح مش هيسيبك وانا هساعدك بقوة المسيح وهعلمك كل يوم لن كل هذا مجرد بداية فالصلاة فى المسيحية جهاد روحى ضد ابليس واعوانة  وهعلمك الصوم ازاى وهشرح لك كل حاجة


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخر حاجة انصحك الان اقرا انجيل متى الاصحاح الرابع و  الخامس دلوقتى هما صغيرين لكنن هيغيروا حياتك خالص


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الله مثلت الاقانيم  وقول الصلاه الربانيه
لازم احفظهم صح
متنفعش الصلاه من غير ما اقولهم
انا   حافظهم على ما ترد عليا


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

خلاص ماشى هقرأهم بس ياريت كل يوم تدخل تعلمنى حاجات ماشى
سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> خلاص ماشى هقرأهم بس ياريت كل يوم تدخل تعلمنى حاجات ماشى
> سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه




اطمن المسيح هو الذى سوف يعلمك

انا بشر ممكن انسى

لكن المسيح قال

ان نسيت الام رضيعها فانا لا انساك 

ومع ذلك اطمن انا هساعدك لحد لما اوصلك لحضن المسيح الحنون 

واللة مثلث الاقنيم دى معلموة ليك  مش شرط تقولها فى الصلاة وبعد  رشم الصليب والصلاة الربانية

اقرا الانجيل وصلى للربنا كلم ربنا قولة انا بحبك وعاوز اعرفك ساعدنى

بس اهم حاجة تقرا الاصحاص الرابع والخامس من انجيل معلمنا متى  لازم دلوقتى

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يالا اقرا الاصحاص الرابع والخامس من متى وانا منتظرك هنا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يا samo1

انيجل متى الاصحاح الخامس 

انا نقلتة لك هنا

دى تعاليم المسيح لازم تنفذها وتومن بها 

1 وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ. 
2 فَعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: 
3 «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
4 طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. 
5 طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ. 
6 طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ. 
7 طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. 
8 طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ. 
9 طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. 
10 طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
11 طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ. 
12 افْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ. 
13 «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 
14 أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ 
15 وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 
16 فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
17 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. 
18 فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ. 
19 فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى هَذِهِ الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ هَكَذَا يُدْعَى أَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ فَهَذَا يُدْعَى عَظِيماً فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
20 فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ. 
21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 
22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 
23 فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ 
24 فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ. 
25 كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ. 
26 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ! 
27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 
28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 
29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
30 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
31 «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 
32 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. 
33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 
34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ 
35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 
36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 
37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 
39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. 
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ادخل هنا
موضوع رائع بكل المقايس 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=446367&postcount=11

ردا على سوال من هو المسيح  وطلب اثبات ان  المسيح  هو اللة وانة ليس نبى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=911879&postcount=1

واقرا الموضوع دة

اهم شى تابع قناة الحياة 

www.life.tv


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سوف تجد مثل هذا كثير ياسامو 

كما قال المسيح سوف يظن كل من يقتلكم انة يقدم خدمة للة 

هكذا قال المسيح فى انجيل يوحنا 

بالعافية عوزين يقولوا احنا بنعبد 3 الهة وبنشرك باللة


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*امثال لوحدانية اللة فى الكتاب المقدس للمسلميين علشان محدش يقول انتوا بتشركوا باللة *
*

الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ، وبعهديه القديم و الجديد هو مرجعنا لأي سؤال متعلق بالله، و يؤكد الكتاب المقدس حقيقة وحدانية الله بشكل لا يقبل المساومة، و هو مليء بالشواهد التي تقر بهذه الوحدانية ، مثل: 
خروج 2:20 "أنا الرب إلهك.. لا تكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي". 
تثنية 35:4 "لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه". 
إشعياء 5:45 "أنا الرب و ليس آخر. لا إله سواي" 
إشعياء 18:45 "أنا الرب وليس آخر" 
إشعياء 21:45 "أليس أنا الرب ولا إله غيري. ليس سواي" 
إشعياء 22:45 "لأني أنا الله و ليس آخر" 
إشعياء 9:46 "لأني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي". 
رومية 12:10 "لأن رباً واحداً للجميع" 
كورنثوس الأولى 6:8 "لكن لنا إله واحد" 
أفسس 5:4 .... "رب واحد. إيمان واحد. معمودية واحدة" 
1 تيموثاوس 5:2 "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد" 
يعقوب 19:2 "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسناً تفعل"
وقانون الإيمان الذي نردده في كنائسنا بجميع طوائفها يقول:"نؤمن بإله واحد "

فنحن موحدون نؤمن وبكل يقين أن الله واحد لكن هذه الوحدانية ليست وحدانية مُجردة مُطلقة، لكنها وحدانية جامعة مانعة، بمعنى أنه إله واحد، جوهر واحد، ذات واحدة، لاهوت واحد، لكنه أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج، ومتميزون بغير انفصال، وكلمة أقنوم هي كلمة سريانية تدل على التمَيّز بغير انفصال( إتحاد في الجوهر و الطبيعة وتميز في الشخصية).
والأدلة كثيرة على أن وحدانية الله جامعة وليست مطلقة، فأسماء الله قد وردت في العهد القديم بصيغة الجمع أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مرة. أول آية في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين تقول " في البدء خلق ( بصيغة المفرد) الله ( ألوهيم بصيغة الجمع) السموات والأرض." نعمل ( بصيغة الجمع) الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا." ( بصيغة الجمع) " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" " هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم" وفي سفر إشعياء " ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أُرسِل ( بالمفرد) ومَن يذهب من أجلنا( بالجمع)." ولا يمكن أن نقول أن هذه صيغة تعظيم، فصيغة التعظيم لا وجود لها في اللغة العبرانية لكنها مُستحدثة في اللغة العربية، وحتى هذه الصيغة المُستحدثة لا تنطبق على قولهِ " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" وهذه الوحدانية الجامعة غير المُجرَّدة لازمة وضرورية لتفسير طبيعة الله قبل خلق هذه الخليقة، فنحن نعرف أنه بعد أن خلق الله الخليقة قد أحبّنا وصار يسمع صلواتنا ويتكلم إلينا في الأنبياء.
والسؤال هو تُرى ماذا كان يفعل الله قبل هذه الخليقة؟ هل كان يتكلم؟ هل كان يسمع؟ هل كان يُحب؟ لكن مع من وإلى من كان يسمع ومن كان يحب؟ هل كان قبل الخليقة صنماً لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم صار بعد الخليقة إلهاً حياً، حاشا!

إن الله لا يتغير ولا يتطور ولا يمكن أن يُضاف إليه شئ، فالله كان يحب ويتكلم ويسمع ضمن أقانيمه الثلاثة. فإذا قلنا أن الله لم يكن يتكلم قبل أن يخلق المخلوقات و أصبح يتكلم فهذا يعني إما تغيراً في الذات الإلهية أو أن الله غير مستقل و غير مكتف بذاته و هو بحاجة لمخلوقاته حتى يمارس صفاته وتكون صفاته عاملة ، حاشا لذلك فوحدانية الله هي الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة جامعة لكل ما يلزم الله لممارسة صفاته ومانعة لوجود جوهر آخر أو تركيب أو تجزئة في جوهر الله ، والتي وحدها تليق بجلاله لأن بها تكون له ذاتية خاصة، ويكون متصفاً بكل الصفات الإيجابية اللائقة بكماله، وتكون هذه الصفات ليس بالقوة بل بالفعل ومنذ الأزل هي عاملة، لذلك فلم يعترِه 

تغيير أو تطور، ولا جدَّ عليه جديد نتيجة خلق العالم.
يقال إن القديس أغسطينوس كان يسير على شاطئ البحر يوماً وهو مشغول بهذه الفكرة: كيف أن الله واحد في ثلاثة وثلاثة في واحد، عندما رأى طفلاً يحفر في الرمل حفرة ثم يملأها من البحر بواسطة دلو صغير والحفرة لا تمتلئ، فسأل الطفل "ماذا تريد أن تفعل؟" فقال "أريد أن أنقل هذا البحر الكبير ليكون لي أنا في حفرتي". فقال القديس أغسطينوس لنفسه: "هذا عين ما أفعله الآن. إني أحاول أن أضع الله غير المحدود في حفرة عقلي المحدود". *


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه اخ نور
انا قرات امبارح الاصحاح 4/5  من انجيل متى
ايه اخبار التعليم النهارده
ابعتلى  وعرفنى اكتر
مستنى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> سلام ونعمه اخ نور
> انا قرات امبارح الاصحاح 4/5 من انجيل متى
> ايه اخبار التعليم النهارده
> ابعتلى وعرفنى اكتر
> مستنى


 
سلام المسيح 

خبارك اية ؟

بص خطوتات الصلاة 

1- رشم الصليب والاقرار بوحدانية اللة (الة واحد امين )

2- الصلاة الربانية (ابانا الذى)

3-قراءة اصحاص من الانجيل يوميا لانة كلمة اللة الحية فينا 

4- تنفيذ تعاليم المسيح فى حياتك وهيا موجود فى الاصحاص 5و6 من انجيل متى 

5-ابتعد عن اى شخص يحاول ابعادك عن المسيح .....

6- استمر على كل للى فات دة بس تابع قناة الحياة من على النت http://www.lifetv.tv/Live.asp

7- اقرا عن شخصية المسيح كثيرا http://www.everyarabstudent.com/jesus_religion/index.htm

8- اهم نقطة فى الموضوع تتمثل فيما قالة السيد المسيح حيث قال (حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك )


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

صدقنى انا بحب المسيح جدا
وعايز اتعلم اكتر
وصدقنى ان سعيد انك بتبعتلى وتعرفنى
وشكرا على الروابط
سلام المسيح اخ نور


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك مقطييع اريدك ان تشاهدهم بس الى الاخر  مش جزء بس 

هما دقائق معدودة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do76E2NXzao&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQq8Oa27v0g&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqEzLN6tSfc&feature=related
المقطع دة فية حاجة مهمة عن المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> صدقنى انا بحب المسيح جدا
> وعايز اتعلم اكتر
> وصدقنى ان سعيد انك بتبعتلى وتعرفنى
> وشكرا على الروابط
> سلام المسيح اخ نور



والمسيح بيحبك اكتر وجاء الى العالم من اجلك 

تعذب وصلب باطلا  ومات وقام من الموت 

لانة قال انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة  

بص في حاجة احب اشرحها ليك 

الاب والابن والروح القدس مش 3 الهة لا واحد بس بس اللة  ظهر لنا وعرفنا بة فى ثلاث صور 

الاب (خالق السماءوالارض)

الابن (اللة المتجسد اخذا صورة انسان اسمة المسيح) 

الروح القدس وهوا المعزى الذى ارسلوة لنا المسيح   الذى سوف يذكرنا بكل ماقالة المسيح 



*امثال لوحدانية اللة فى الكتاب المقدس *


الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ، وبعهديه القديم و الجديد هو مرجعنا لأي سؤال متعلق بالله، و يؤكد الكتاب المقدس حقيقة وحدانية الله بشكل لا يقبل المساومة، و هو مليء بالشواهد التي تقر بهذه الوحدانية ، مثل: 
خروج 2:20 "أنا الرب إلهك.. لا تكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي". 
تثنية 35:4 "لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه". 
إشعياء 5:45 "أنا الرب و ليس آخر. لا إله سواي" 
إشعياء 18:45 "أنا الرب وليس آخر" 
إشعياء 21:45 "أليس أنا الرب ولا إله غيري. ليس سواي" 
إشعياء 22:45 "لأني أنا الله و ليس آخر" 
إشعياء 9:46 "لأني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي". 
رومية 12:10 "لأن رباً واحداً للجميع" 
كورنثوس الأولى 6:8 "لكن لنا إله واحد" 
أفسس 5:4 .... "رب واحد. إيمان واحد. معمودية واحدة" 
1 تيموثاوس 5:2 "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد" 
يعقوب 19:2 "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسناً تفعل"
وقانون الإيمان الذي نردده في كنائسنا بجميع طوائفها يقول:"نؤمن بإله واحد "

فنحن موحدون نؤمن وبكل يقين أن الله واحد لكن هذه الوحدانية ليست وحدانية مُجردة مُطلقة، لكنها وحدانية جامعة مانعة، بمعنى أنه إله واحد، جوهر واحد، ذات واحدة، لاهوت واحد، لكنه أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج، ومتميزون بغير انفصال، وكلمة أقنوم هي كلمة سريانية تدل على التمَيّز بغير انفصال( إتحاد في الجوهر و الطبيعة وتميز في الشخصية).
والأدلة كثيرة على أن وحدانية الله جامعة وليست مطلقة، فأسماء الله قد وردت في العهد القديم بصيغة الجمع أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مرة. أول آية في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين تقول " في البدء خلق ( بصيغة المفرد) الله ( ألوهيم بصيغة الجمع) السموات والأرض." نعمل ( بصيغة الجمع) الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا." ( بصيغة الجمع) " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" " هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم" وفي سفر إشعياء " ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أُرسِل ( بالمفرد) ومَن يذهب من أجلنا( بالجمع)." ولا يمكن أن نقول أن هذه صيغة تعظيم، فصيغة التعظيم لا وجود لها في اللغة العبرانية لكنها مُستحدثة في اللغة العربية، وحتى هذه الصيغة المُستحدثة لا تنطبق على قولهِ " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" وهذه الوحدانية الجامعة غير المُجرَّدة لازمة وضرورية لتفسير طبيعة الله قبل خلق هذه الخليقة، فنحن نعرف أنه بعد أن خلق الله الخليقة قد أحبّنا وصار يسمع صلواتنا ويتكلم إلينا في الأنبياء.
والسؤال هو تُرى ماذا كان يفعل الله قبل هذه الخليقة؟ هل كان يتكلم؟ هل كان يسمع؟ هل كان يُحب؟ لكن مع من وإلى من كان يسمع ومن كان يحب؟ هل كان قبل الخليقة صنماً لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم صار بعد الخليقة إلهاً حياً، حاشا!

إن الله لا يتغير ولا يتطور ولا يمكن أن يُضاف إليه شئ، فالله كان يحب ويتكلم ويسمع ضمن أقانيمه الثلاثة. فإذا قلنا أن الله لم يكن يتكلم قبل أن يخلق المخلوقات و أصبح يتكلم فهذا يعني إما تغيراً في الذات الإلهية أو أن الله غير مستقل و غير مكتف بذاته و هو بحاجة لمخلوقاته حتى يمارس صفاته وتكون صفاته عاملة ، حاشا لذلك فوحدانية الله هي الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة جامعة لكل ما يلزم الله لممارسة صفاته ومانعة لوجود جوهر آخر أو تركيب أو تجزئة في جوهر الله ، والتي وحدها تليق بجلاله لأن بها تكون له ذاتية خاصة، ويكون متصفاً بكل الصفات الإيجابية اللائقة بكماله، وتكون هذه الصفات ليس بالقوة بل بالفعل ومنذ الأزل هي عاملة، لذلك فلم يعترِه 

تغيير أو تطور، ولا جدَّ عليه جديد نتيجة خلق العالم.
يقال إن القديس أغسطينوس كان يسير على شاطئ البحر يوماً وهو مشغول بهذه الفكرة: كيف أن الله واحد في ثلاثة وثلاثة في واحد، عندما رأى طفلاً يحفر في الرمل حفرة ثم يملأها من البحر بواسطة دلو صغير والحفرة لا تمتلئ، فسأل الطفل "ماذا تريد أن تفعل؟" فقال "أريد أن أنقل هذا البحر الكبير ليكون لي أنا في حفرتي". فقال القديس أغسطينوس لنفسه: "هذا عين ما أفعله الآن. إني أحاول أن أضع الله غير المحدود في حفرة عقلي المحدود


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*مفتاح الصلاة*​
بالصلاة والصوم نواجه كل مشاكلنا وتجاربنا وضيقاتنا 
"ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى" 
(مز 15:50)

الكنيسة تعودت أن تواجه الضيقة بالصلاة والصـوم 
"هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" 
(مت 21:17).



مفتاح المواعيد

تذكر وعود الله فى الكتاب المقدس، وضعها أمامك 
"أنا معك ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك" 
(أع 10:1

"أنا معك وأحفظك حيثما تذهب" 
(تك 15:2

"تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" 
(مت 28:11)




مفتاح الثقة

أعلم أن الله قادر أن يغير كل شئ إلى أفضل وإلى العكس
"علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر"
(أى 2:42)

كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن" 
(مر 23:9)

"غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله" 
(مت 26:19)




مفتاح الرجاء

أعلم أن باب الله مفتوح أمامك على الـدوام، مهما أغلقت باقـى الأبـواب 
"هاأنــذا قــد جعلــت أمامك باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه"
(رؤ 8:3)

لا تنظر إلى الأبواب المغلقة، 
ولكن أنظر إلى المفتاح الذى فى يد الله. حتى لو تأخر الله فى حل المشكلة تذكر
"أنتظر الرب وليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك" 
(مز 14:27)




مفتاح الأبدية

التطلع إلى الأبدية يخفف من وطأة الضيقة والآلام، ويرفع قلوبنا إلى الكنز السماوى.
"لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدى" 
(2كو 17:4)

منقووول


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*آيات مختارة للحفظ ​*
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .

يوحنا 1: 1 

اعلموا أن الرب هو الله. هو صنعنا وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه .

مزامير 100: 3 

قال له يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي .

يوحنا 14: 6 

الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف. الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب .

مزامير 27: 1 

أجابه يسوع إن أول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا رب واحد .
وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى .
وثانية مثلها هي تحب قريبك كنفسك. ليس وصية أخرى اعظم من هاتين .

مرقس 12: 29 - 31 

الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه .

1 يوحنا 4: 16

من مثل الرب إلهنا الساكن في الأعالي .

مزامير 113: 5 

وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص .

أعمال 4:12 

الله لنا اله خلاص وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج .

مزامير 68: 20 

وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت. فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات .

1 بطرس 4: 7

أكرز بالكلمة اعكف على ذلك في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب .

2 تيموثاوس 4: 2

أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لان أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم .

يوحنا 4: 1 

بل قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف .

1 بطرس 3: 15

أنا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف .

يوحنا 10: 11 

منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح .

تيطس 2: 13 

أجاب نثنائيل وقال له يا معلّم أنت ابن الله. أنت ملك إسرائيل .

يوحنا 1: 49 

الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا .

يوحنا 4: 24 

علّوا الرب تلهنا واسجدوا عند موطئ قدميه. قدوس هو .

مزامير 99: 5 

ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضا قائلاً

أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .

يوحنا 8: 12 

ليس قدوس مثل الرب. لأنه ليس غيرك. وليس صخرة مثل إلهنا .

1 صموئيل 2: 2 

الله لنا ملجأ وقوة. عونا في الضيقات وجد شديداً .

مزامير 46: 1 

لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم .

متى 18:20 

وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض .

اشعياء 6: 3 

ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السموات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها .

2 بطرس 3: 10 

ثم بوق الملاك السابع فحدثت أصوات عظيمة في السماء قائلة

قد صارت ممالك العالم لربنا ومسيحه فسيملك إلى ابد الآبدين .

رؤيا 11: 15

احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح لان إلى الأبد رحمته .

مزامير 107: 1


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الايات 
انا بحفظ فيها
سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بص هنا بث مباشر على النت لقناة الحياة من الساعة 8 بليل شوفها بصراحة رائعة 

http://www.lifetv.tv/Live.asp

تابع القناة دى هتفيدك المرحلة الجاية


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تعرف ان النجيل المسموع جميل جدا انا بسمعه
فرصه البيت فاضى اعرف استغل الوقت
سلام المسيح اخ نور


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> تعرف ان النجيل المسموع جميل جدا انا بسمعه
> فرصه البيت فاضى اعرف استغل الوقت
> سلام المسيح اخ نور


 

*شكراً للرب لأجل تقدمك في المعرفة وحبك الشديد للمسيح *

*لكننا نريد أن نسمع منك أسئلة فيما قرأته الى الآن*

*سنكون فرحين بأسئلتك *

*والرب معك*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكراً للرب لأجل تقدمك في المعرفة وحبك الشديد للمسيح *
> 
> *لكننا نريد أن نسمع منك أسئلة فيما قرأته الى الآن*
> 
> ...





استاذا fredyyy 

اكيد هيحتاج تفسير ايات او اى شى خلى هذا الموضوع لة هو فقط

واى استاذ او استاذة من المسلميين يتكلم احذف ردودهم  لانهم بيغلطوا فى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

صدقنى اكون بكدب لو قولت انى فاهم كل شئ فى لانجيل بس معلش سبنى شويه قرأ علشان افهم اكتر

وصدقنى استاذ فريدى

انى اول محتاج تفسير هسأل فيه طبعا

وشكرا لاهتمامك
وشكرا اخ نور على مساعدتك ليا
انا بسمع دالوقتى قناه الحياه وهى بجد جميله جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اى حاجة لاتترد الموضوع خاص بك اى استفسار ضعة هنا

وقريبا هشرحلك نظام الكنيسة  والصلاوت الخمسة للى فى اليوم عندنا 

استمر انت على الصلاة الربانية ورشم الصليب قبلها وبعدها 

وصلى للربنا وقولة  كل للى فى قلبك

واقرا اصحاح على الاقل يوميا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وتابع قناة الحياة


----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت بتابع دالوقتى برنامج على  قناه الحياه
اسمه ربنا يقدر
هى كانت ندوه  بس جميله جدا ايه الجمال ده
بجد الاستاذه اللى كانت بتتكلم  احسسها فى الكلام  فى الكلام سهل وجميل جد
عموما ياريت تيعتلى حاجات تانيه شكرا
سلام المسيح لكم جميعا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا كنت بتابع دالوقتى برنامج على  قناه الحياه
> اسمه ربنا يقدر
> هى كانت ندوه  بس جميله جدا ايه الجمال ده
> بجد الاستاذه اللى كانت بتتكلم  احسسها فى الكلام  فى الكلام سهل وجميل جد
> ...



فعلا برنامج ربنا يقدر برنامج جميل جدا

فعلا ربنا يقدر  

مكتوب فى  الكتاب المقدس ( ويخرج من الجافى حلاوة )

يعنى ربنا يقدر يطلع من الصخر عسل  

زى ماقدر يعرفك ان المسيح هو الة الحقيقى

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تابع قناة الحياة  انهاردة فيها برامج رائعة


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه اخ نور
انا شاهدت بعض برامج قناه الحياه وبجد قناه جميله جدا
وده اللى خلانى عايز اعرف هو ليه مفيش قنوات مسيحيه على التليفزيون
قدام الكلام منطقى ومن غير تجريح
كمان انا قرات موضوع جميل جدا على المنتدى وهو عن صلب المسيح
الموضوع جميل جدا وعرفنى حاجات اكتر

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معلش نسيت انا كنت عايز اعرف
هو انا اصلى فى اى وقت ولا  لازم موعيد 
ياريت ترد عليا وتعرفنى
لانى بصلى فى اى وقت
مستنى ردك

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف. الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب .


صدقنى مبقتش خايف من حاجه
صدقنى لو قولتلك انى بقيت سعيد بكل حاجه حوليا
تصدقنى لوقولتلك
انا نفسى افضل اصلى وادعى


انا مبسوط جدا

كنت عايز اعرف حاجه
هو علشان اكون مسيحى لازم المعموديه
ياريت تعرفنى

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا معلش نسيت انا كنت عايز اعرف
> هو انا اصلى فى اى وقت ولا لازم موعيد
> ياريت ترد عليا وتعرفنى
> لانى بصلى فى اى وقت
> ...


 
الصلاة هى اتصال بين الانسان واللة صلى فى كل حين كما قال السيد المسيح

فى حاجة اسمها الصوات الخمسة هبقى اقولك عليها بعديين

المهم قول ابانا الذى وارشم الصليب واقرا اصحاص يوميا من الانجيل ثم صلى للربنا انت اطلب 
من ربنا لاتخجل

فالكتاب المقدس قال (الرب قريب لمن يدعوة )

وبخصوص قنوات مسيحية هل تقصد على التلفزيون المصرى؟؟: لا صعبة جدا 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف. الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب .
> 
> 
> صدقنى مبقتش خايف من حاجه
> ...




المسيح الة محب وحنون عارف ظروفك اجل المعمودية شوية بس سبها على اللة وهو هيساعدك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا تخف من وجوههم لاني انا معك لانقذك يقول الرب ( ار 1 : 8 )


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ثق فى الرب​
**هذا المسكين صرخ و الرب استمعه و من كل ضيقاته خلصه ( مز 34 : 6 ) 
*ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه ( مز 34 : 8 ) 
*الاشبال احتاجت و جاعت و اما طالبو الرب فلا يعوزهم شيء من الخير ( مز 34 : 10 ) 
*قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب و يخلص المنسحقي الروح ( مز 34 : 18 ) 
*كثيرة هي نكبات الشرير اما المتوكل على الرب فالرحمة تحيط به ( مز 32 : 10) 
*كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق و من جميعها ينجيه الرب ( مز 34 : 19 ) 
*فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح ( 2كو 12 : 9) 
*تشددوا و تشجعوا لا تخافوا و لا ترهبوا وجوههم لان الرب الهك سائر معك لا يهملك و لا يتركك ( تث 31 : 6) 
*استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني ( في 4 : 13 ) 
*فنظر اليهم يسوع و قال لهم هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع و لكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع ( مت 19 : 26 ) 
*فاجبتهم و قلت لهم ان اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم و نبني ( نح 2 : 20 ) 
*عوننا باسم الرب الصانع السماوات و الارض ( مز 124 : 8 ) 
*هؤلاء بالمركبات و هؤلاء بالخيل اما نحن فاسم الرب الهنا نذكر( مز7:20) 
*اسمع انت يا ابني و كن حكيما و ارشد قلبك في الطريق ( ام 23 : 19 ) *


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اهم نقطة وهتساعدك كتيررررررررررررررررر*​


مفتاح الصلاة

بالصلاة والصوم نواجه كل مشاكلنا وتجاربنا وضيقاتنا 
"ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى" 
(مز 15:50)

الكنيسة تعودت أن تواجه الضيقة بالصلاة والصـوم 
"هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" 
(مت 21:17).



مفتاح المواعيد

تذكر وعود الله فى الكتاب المقدس، وضعها أمامك 
"أنا معك ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك" 
(أع 10:1

"أنا معك وأحفظك حيثما تذهب" 
(تك 15:2

"تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" 
(مت 28:11)




مفتاح الثقة

أعلم أن الله قادر أن يغير كل شئ إلى أفضل وإلى العكس
"علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر"
(أى 2:42)

كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن" 
(مر 23:9)

"غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله" 
(مت 26:19)




مفتاح الرجاء

أعلم أن باب الله مفتوح أمامك على الـدوام، مهما أغلقت باقـى الأبـواب 
"هاأنــذا قــد جعلــت أمامك باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه"
(رؤ 8:3)

لا تنظر إلى الأبواب المغلقة، 
ولكن أنظر إلى المفتاح الذى فى يد الله. حتى لو تأخر الله فى حل المشكلة تذكر
"أنتظر الرب وليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك" 
(مز 14:27)




مفتاح الأبدية

التطلع إلى الأبدية يخفف من وطأة الضيقة والآلام، ويرفع قلوبنا إلى الكنز السماوى.
"لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدى" 
(2كو 17:4)

منقووول


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخ نور ونعمه على الكلام الجميل اللى بعته

انا بحاول اتعلم بعض تعاليم المسيح

صدقنى لو باديا مش هاقوم من قدام الجهاز عايز اعرف حاجات كتير وقرا كتير

معلش اخ نور 
كنت عايز اعرف انا لما قرات انجيل متى  هو هو انجيل يوحنا  بس اختلاف طريقه الكلام
يعنى الاحداث واحد  بس 
ده معناه انى ممكن اقرا مثلا انجبيل يوحنا فقط  ولا لازم اقرأ الكل

ياريت تبعتلى وتعرفنى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بص الاربع انجيل واحد فى الاحداث لكن كل انجيل بيظهر شخصية المسيح من كلمة 

فانجيل يوحنا تكلم عن المسيح الالة (فى البدء كان الكلمة) مقصود بها المسيح ابدى ازلى 

وكل انجيل اخذ شخصية المسيح من جانب معين لكن الاحداث واحدة طبعا 
اهم حاجة احفظ الايات دى وصلى كل يوم وشاهد قناة الحياة وكل يوم هبقى ادخل علشان لو عاوز منى اى شى

تذكر معانا الرب فمن علينا 

و


غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله" 


سلام المسيح
سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

غدا سوف اعلمك الصلوت الخمسة

باذن المسيح 

بس انت حفظت ابانا الذى ورشم الصليب


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هستنى بكره تعلمنى الصلوات الخمس

انا حفظتها بس بنسى حاجات بس برجع تانى اعيد عليها


سلا المسيح اخ نور


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> هستنى بكره تعلمنى الصلوات الخمس
> 
> انا حفظتها بس بنسى حاجات بس برجع تانى اعيد عليها
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح 

فى اى حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس مش فاهمها

قول انا فاضى د لوقتى

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا دالوقتى بحاول احفظ على قد مقدر 
بعض الايات اللى بعتهالى

واول  ملاقى حاجه مش فاهمها هبعتلك 
بس انا  المشكله انى بقرأ شويه وحد يدخل افصل
وكده  بس تمام
هى المشكله انى الفتره الجايه لازم انزل الكليه لانها اخر سنه
فهيضيع وقت كتير بس هاحاول اتصرف

سلا م المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

باذن المسيح غدا محضر لك مواضيع رائعة


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا نفسى تعرفنى اكتر عن اذى اكون مسيحى
وليه المتنصيرين مش زى المسيحين
يعنى لنل مثلا جيت قولتلك انى متنصر مش هاتفرق معاك لا دى ممكن تبصلى نظره مش كويسه
بالرغم اننا انا وانت بالمسيح وانه فدى نفسه علشانا
الكلام مش ليك اخ نور انا بتكلم عموما
ونفسى بجد تعرفنى حاجات كتير بس بعدين

تصدق لو قولتلك انى كنت دايما بفكر فى المستقبل دالوقتى بفكر اذى اعوض 22 سنه اللى ضاعوا منى
تصدق انى من امبارح اعتبرت انى عندى يوم

انا بجد سعيد انى بقيت مسيحى
ونفسى اقول للدنيا كلها
بس كل حاجه باونها

سلام المسيح


----------



## Aksios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة اخ samo ربنا معاك و يباركك و ينور قلبك و طريقك 



نور و نعمة قال:


> غدا سوف اعلمك الصلوت الخمسة



ليا تعديل صغير نور و نعمة هما صلوات الاجبية السبعه و ليست خمسه
و هما يا samo كالاتى
صلاة باكر - صلاة الساعه الثالثه - الساعه السادسه - الساعه التاسعه - الغروب - النوم - نصف الليل (ثلاث خدمات)
كل صلاه رتبت بمزامير معينه من سفر المزامير العهد القديم
و هنا فى الموقع ده ممكن تحصل على نسخة صلوات الاجبية و كمان تسمعها
http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html
عشان تقدر تساعدك و تتعرف اكتر على صلوات الاجبية

الرب معاك 
و لو عندك اسئله واقفه قدامك اسأل على طول و متتردتش
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخ ربنا موجود
على كلامك الجميل
وشكرا على ردك


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا نفسى تعرفنى اكتر عن اذى اكون مسيحى
> وليه المتنصيرين مش زى المسيحين
> يعنى لنل مثلا جيت قولتلك انى متنصر مش هاتفرق معاك لا دى ممكن تبصلى نظره مش كويسه
> سلام المسيح


 عندما تنال المعمودية تصبح مسيحي مئة بالمئة اما مسالة المتنصر فهي تُقال للتميز بين المسيحي المولد وغيرة ممن قبلوا المسيح من اديان اخرة.
لكن انظر عزيزي انت لست *متنصرا*!!!!بل *منتصرا*!..نعم انت عندما تصبح مسيحي ستكون منتصر على كل الظلام الذي كنت تعيش فيه بقوة الرب يسوع المسيح...
صلواتي لك بان يباركك الله ويعطيك الحكمة لكي تعرف كيف تحارب ابليس واعوانه بعد نوالك المعمودية المباركة.


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح للجميع

صديقى سامو

كما قال الاخ هما سبع صلوت ودى غلطة من عندى فعلا علشان انا بحسب صلاة نصف الليل واحد بس

المهم

كما قال

هذا الموضوع بة

http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html

صلاوت الاجبية منغير تحميل كمان

دور على  على الجملة دى 

*متى نقرأ الاجبية؟*

انزل تحت لحد كلمة صلاة باكر مثلا وامامها الوقت بتاعها 

اختر اى صلاة تناسبك من ناحية الوقت 

واضغط على اسم الصلاة ولتكن صلاة باكر  وانزل تحت وابد الصلاة والقراءة من مقدمة كل ساعة  الى النهاية 


جميل كدة ياريت تبقى فهمت الخطوة دى

بس مع كذلك احفظ الموقع عندك  http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html 

ولكن كل صلاة من الاجبية لها وقت فتاكد من الوقت قبل الصلاة  وقت الصلاة بتوقيتها المصرى جنب كل صلاة

*اهم نقطة *

*نظام صلاتك الفترة القادة *

1-ابدا يومك با ابنا الذى (الصلاة الربانية) ثم رشم الصليب 

2-اقرا يوميا على الاقل اصحاص او مزمور واحد 

3-صلى للربنا صلاتك الخاصة  مثل طلب معاونة او مساعدة او غفران خطية او ما بدخلك وتود ان تقولة للمسيح 

4- انهى صلاتك برشم الصليب 

5 - اختار صلاة واحد من الاجبية  كل يوم مثال لو اليوم صلاة باكر يبقى غدا صلاة الساعة التاسعة مثلا 

كدة يعنى بالتبادل

6- واخير لكى تكون صلاتك مقبلوة قف امام اللة بخشوع وقلب صافى محب للجميع داعى للسلام مخلص فى ايمانة بالمسيح رب المجد 

وبخصوص موضوعك بتاع نظرة المسيحين الى المتنصر  انت بتقول نظرة مش كويسة   لالالا كلنا اعضاء فى جسد المسيح 

اتمنى انك ترد تقولى عرفت نظام الموقوع بتاع الاجبية  (الصلوات السبع ) وكمان تقولى عرفت نظام صلاتك اليومية 

واى سوال  لاتتردد 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه اخ نور
انا دخلت على الموقه الصلاه
بس انا كنت عايز اعرف  هو انا لازم علشان اصلى اكون حافظها
ولا ممكن اقراها

كمان انت  قولتلى ان فى مواضيع حلوه النهارده
مستنى  ردك
سلام  المسيح
اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> سلام ونعمه اخ نور
> انا دخلت على الموقه الصلاه
> بس انا كنت عايز اعرف  هو انا لازم علشان اصلى اكون حافظها
> ولا ممكن اقراها
> ...




سلام المسيح 

لا  مش شرط الحفظ اكتبها فى ورقة حتى واقرا منة اللة لا يريد حفظ بل فهم وتنفيذ فى حياتك 

بس عرفت نظام صلاتك كل يوم  اية انا كتابة فوق ليك وكمان عرفت الموقوع  وعرفت فى الصلاوات  فين


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

نظام صلاتك الفترة القادة 

1-ابدا يومك با ابنا الذى (الصلاة الربانية) ثم رشم الصليب 

2-اقرا يوميا على الاقل اصحاص او مزمور واحد 

3-صلى للربنا صلاتك الخاصة مثل طلب معاونة او مساعدة او غفران خطية او ما بدخلك وتود ان تقولة للمسيح 

4- انهى صلاتك برشم الصليب 

5 - اختار صلاة واحد من الاجبية كل يوم مثال لو اليوم صلاة باكر يبقى غدا صلاة الساعة التاسعة مثلا 

كدة يعنى بالتبادل

6- واخير لكى تكون صلاتك مقبلوة قف امام اللة بخشوع وقلب صافى محب للجميع داعى للسلام مخلص فى ايمانة بالمسيح رب المجد 

وبخصوص موضوعك بتاع نظرة المسيحين الى المتنصر انت بتقول نظرة مش كويسة لالالا كلنا اعضاء فى جسد المسيح 

اتمنى انك ترد تقولى عرفت نظام الموقوع بتاع الاجبية (الصلوات السبع ) وكمان تقولى عرفت نظام صلاتك اليومية 


قولى فهمت كدة كويس ولا اية 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش فى حاجة بالاضافة للنظام دة وهو مشاهدة قناة الحياة يوميا 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

قناه الحياه انا بشوفها لانها عجبانى جدا
تانى حاجه الصلاه انا فهمت هاعمل ايه
بس المشكله انى الوقت اللى جاى هرجع البيت على 8 علشان هبدأ انزل الكليه
طبعا مقولش لحد من صحابى دالوقتى صح
ولا ايه  رايك
وكل يوم انا موجود بالليل على المنتدى  علشان ابعتلك وتعرفنى
ماشى اخ نور ونعمه
سلام المسيح ليك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بص يا سامو

بلاش تقول لاصحابك خالص دلوقتى  معلش ممكن يفتركوا انك بتهزر او بتسخر من المسيحية 

المهم بلاش موضوع الصلاوت السبع (الاجبية)

النظام هيبقى كدة

نظام صلاتك الفترة القادة 

1-ابدا يومك با ابنا الذى (الصلاة الربانية) ثم رشم الصليب 

2-اقرا يوميا على الاقل اصحاح وخليك فى العهد الجديد 

3-صلى للربنا صلاتك الخاصة مثل طلب معاونة او مساعدة او غفران خطية او ما بدخلك وتود ان تقولة للمسيح 

4- انهى صلاتك برشم الصليب 

5- واخير لكى تكون صلاتك مقبلوة قف امام اللة بخشوع وقلب صافى محب للجميع داعى للسلام مخلص فى ايمانة بالمسيح رب المجد 

6-تابع قناة الحياة 

خلى موضوع الاجبية لو عندك يوم فاضى بس لكن لو مش قارد خلاص المهم للى انا كتبة فوق دة 


وانا كل يوم هقدم ليك موضوع ينميك فى المسيح   انا بحضر ليك فى موضوع كويس جدا 

اهم شى تكون امنت بصلب المسيح وقيامتة من الاموات

ولو عاوز الادلة انا ممكن اعلمك موضوع عن الصلب والفداء وادلة عن قيامة المسيح 


شوف انت عاوز اية او حتى انت حدد اى نقطة وانا اعلمك عليها موضوع وشرح مفصل وبسيط

سلام المسيح 







قولى فهمت كدة كويس ولا اية 

سلام المسيح


----------



## loay alkldine (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح معك اخ نور ونعمه انا متابع معك الموضوع منذ الاول (الكل لازم يدخل ويجاوب) وعجبني كلش اسلوب شرحك الحلو     بس المشكله مافتهمت كلشي من ماهر فوزي وكلامه هذا؟*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

loay alkldine قال:


> *سلام المسيح معك اخ نور ونعمه انا متابع معك الموضوع منذ الاول (الكل لازم يدخل ويجاوب) وعجبني كلش اسلوب شرحك الحلو     بس المشكله مافتهمت كلشي من ماهر فوزي وكلامه هذا؟*



ماهر فوزى كان بيقصد موضوع قديم بس فهمتة الحكاية 

وشكرا على مرورك وعلى ردك


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخ نور ونعمه  على توضيحك
اناهاعمل اللى قولت عليه
وهبعتلك اعرفك اللى بعمله
ومش هاقول لحد بس الموضوع انى كنت احب حد يشرحلى هافهم اكتر من انى اقرأ
بس خلاص مش هاقول لحد دالوقتى
وانا  قرأت موضوع الصلب وفهمته
انا بس عايزك تدينى دروس
يعنى تفهمنى كل يوم جزئيه معينه من الانجيل
ايه رايك  

سلام المسيح  اخ نور


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا اخ نور ونعمه  على توضيحك
> اناهاعمل اللى قولت عليه
> وهبعتلك اعرفك اللى بعمله
> ومش هاقول لحد بس الموضوع انى كنت احب حد يشرحلى هافهم اكتر من انى اقرأ
> ...



بس كدة 

ماشى كل يوم هنعمل موضوع للتامل فى كلمة الرب 

انت فاضى دلوقتى ؟؟


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اه انا معاك
ممكن تبعتلى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

*الموضوع الاول بتاريخ 7 اكتوبر 2008 *​
*من اقوال الاباء  القديسيين لمعرفة اللة معرفة حقيقة*

*(القديس أوغريس الراهب)

هل ترغب ان تعرف الله ؟ تعلم اولاً كيف تعرف ذاتك. 

إذا اردت ان تتخلص من التذمر جاهد لكى ترضى الله. 

إذا اردت ان تعرف من انت فلا تنظر إلى ما صرت عليه (بسبب الخطيه) بل انظر إلى الصورة التى خلقت عليها. 

ان النفس المتكبرة هى وكر للصوص ولا تستطيع ان تحتمل صوت المعرفة الألهية. 

(الأنبا أنطونيوس)


إن الذى لا يقدم كراهيه من كل قلبه للأشياء الماديه والشهوات الجسديه الترابيه وأعمالها ، والذى لا يرفع عقله الى فوق الى الله اب الجميع لا يستطيع أن يحصل على الخلاص ، ولكن الأنسان الذى يفعل تلك الوصيه فأنه يحرك الرب بالنعمه الى جهاده وسوف يحصل على التحول النارى غير المرئى . الذى سوف يحرق كل الشهوات التى فيه وسوف تأتى وتحل فيه وتسكن وتعلمه كيف يعبد الله باستقامه . ولكن طالما نحن مازلنا نتلذذ بالجسدانيات والماديات ، فأننا نصير اعداء الله وملائكته وقديسيه . أنا أتوسل اليكم فى اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ألا تهملوا حياتكم وخلاصكم ولا تجعلوا هذه اللحظات المؤقته تسرق منكم الأبديه التى لا نهاية لها ولا هذا الجسد المادى يبعدكم عن الملكوت النورانى الذى بلا حدود ولا توجد أى كلمات تصفها . بالحق إن نفسى قد إضطربت وروحى قد تجمدت عند حقيقة أننا قد أعطينا الحريه أن نختار وأن نعمل أعمال القديسين ولكننا نتنجس بالشهوات مثل السكارى بالخمر ولا نريد أن نرفع عقولنا إلى فوق ونطلب المجد الفوقانى ولا نريد أن نتمثل بأعمال القديسين ولا نتبع خطواتهم لكى نكون وارثين لأعمالهم لكى نأخذ منهم الميراث الأبدى
اتكل على
الرب و افعل الخير ،اسكن الأرض و ارعى الأمانة ،و تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤال قلبك
(مز4،3:37)
+ أخطر ما في الخطيه انها انفصال عن الله .انفصال في القلب والحب وفي المشيئه ايضا والعمل. (قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث)

+ التوبه سر الايمان وينبوع الخلاص وطريق المحبه والرجاء ومسلك الابرار وموطن الغرباء. (القديس اباهور)

+ ان الله يريد التوبه : حينما تنتصر الروح علي الجسد في فتره الصوم وتستطيع ان تخضع الجسد وتصلبه مع كاقة اهوائه.(البابا كيرلس السادس)

+ سيظل يسوع فاتح ذراعيه باستمرار لانه يريد نفسي التي مات عنها لكي يحتضنها.(القمص بيشوي كامل)

+ اذا اكمل الانسان جميع الحسنات وفي قلبه حقد علي اخيه فهو غريب عن الله.(الانبا باخوميوس اب الشركه)

+ الموت في الجهاد خير من الحياه في السقوط .
(مار اسحق السرياني)

+ ان الدموع التي نذرفها علي الخطايا اثمن من كل جواهر العالم .(القديس يوحنا فم الذهب)

+ كل فكر يحاربك ضع امامه وصيه حينئذ يضعف وتنتصر عليه .
(مار اوغريس)

+حفظ الحواس يقلع الخطايا وحفظ القلب يقطع الآلام التي تلد الخطايا .
(القديس مار اسحق السرياني)

+ سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله .(القديس ثيؤفان الناسك)

+ الله قد يسمح لقوي الشر ان تقوم علينا ولكنه في نفس الوقت يأمرالقوات السمائيه ان تقف معنا وتحمينا ونحن نغني مع اليشع النبي الذي اجتاز نفس التجربه " ان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين علينا " ويقول الرب لكل واحد منا " لاتخش من خوف الليل ولا من سهم يطير في النهار يسقط عن يسارك ألوف وعن يمينك ربوات واما انت فلا يقتربون اليك " .(قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث )*


----------



## samo_1 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا الموضوع الاول
اقول القديسين لمعرفه الله
انا هقرأها بتركيز تانى
علشان افهمهت اكتر
سلام المسيح اخ نور


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> جميل جدا الموضوع الاول
> اقول القديسين لمعرفه الله
> انا هقرأها بتركيز تانى
> علشان افهمهت اكتر
> سلام المسيح اخ نور



كل يوم هيبقى فى موضوع رائع ليساعدك مش شرط تحفظ افهم بس 

ونفذ فى حياتك


----------



## samo_1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه اخ نور
متاسف على التاخير بس انا لسه راجع دالوقتى من الكليه
محضرلى ايه  (الموضوع التانى)
ابعتلى وعرفنى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

انت رجعت خلاص

وطمن عندى ليك موضوع جميل انهاردة 

بس انت ايىة اخبارك مواظب على الصلاة ومتابعة قناة الحياة

صدقنى منقدرش نعيش منغير كلمة اللة (الكتاب المقدس) 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموضوع الثانى بتاريخ8 اكتوبر 2008 *​
*اقوال الاباء القديسيين (الجزء الثانى )*


*
v أول درس تأخذه من ميلاد المسيح هو أن الله يسعى لخلاص الإنسان حتى لو كان الإنسان لا يسعى لخلاص نفسه 


v أن ضعفت يوماً فاعرف أنك نسيت قوة الله

v اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى .

V إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم 


v توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة


v إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ، وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك .


V الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله .


V أولاد الله كلما يدخلون التجارب يختبرون الله ويذوقون حلاوته ويرون الله فى الأحداث وفى الشدة 



v احرص على نقاوة أفكارك ولا تقبل فكر يأتى إليك وإن وصل إليك فكر خاطئ احذر من التمادى فيه .


V الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره 


v إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم 


v الحق اسم من أسماء الله ، افلذى يحب الحق ، يحب الله والذى يبعد عن الحق يبعد عن الله*


*سلام المسيح *


----------



## samo_1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع التانى
انا مواظب على الصلاه
بس على قد ما بقدر بشوف قناه الحياه
سلام المسيح اخ نور


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع التانى
> انا مواظب على الصلاه
> بس على قد ما بقدر بشوف قناه الحياه
> سلام المسيح اخ نور



سلام المسيح 

جميل انك مواظب على الصلاة بس بص انت لازم تبقى ليك مرشد الفترة القادمة انا هساعدك ان شاء الرب من خلال الموقع بس صدقنى قناة الحياة قناة رائعة تقدر تساعدك وتعرفك كل شى 


بص لو فاضى ان اقدر اضع لك موضوع ثالث انا خلاص خلصت اقول القديسيين هنبدا فى مواضيع جديدة 


سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك ممكن تبعتلى
انا عارف ان قناه الحياه جميله
بس لانى برجع من الكليه متاخر
واول ما البيت بيفضى بشغلها  علشان الصوت بس
فهمنى
لو ينفع اخ نور ونعمه ان المرشد مش يبقى من خلال الموقع بس يبقى كويس
يعنى لو ينفع اقابل حد انت تعرفه انا بكون بره البيت من 10 لحد 8
فتره كويسه انى اتعلم احسن
ولا انت شايف نفضل من خلال الموقع
مستنى تبعتلى الموضوع الثالث
سلا المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا معاك ممكن تبعتلى
> انا عارف ان قناه الحياه جميله
> بس لانى برجع من الكليه متاخر
> واول ما البيت بيفضى بشغلها  علشان الصوت بس
> ...



سلام المسيح

انا مقدر ظروفك طبعا وعارف انك بتعمل شى صعب و مهم  تاكد المسيح معك

المرشد كفاية من الموقع فى الفترة دى   علشان سلامتك وامانك 

وهخلص الموضوع الثالث وهرسلة لك 5 دقائق بالكتيررررررر 


اة صحيح الموضيع منقولة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع الثالث 

*هل المسيح هو اللة​*

*سؤال :

كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح ، بينما هو نفسه لم يقل عن نفسه إنه إله ، ولا قال للناس أعبدونى ؟*

*
جواب : 

لو قال عن نفسه أنه إله ، لرجموه . 

ولو قال للناس " أعبدونى " لرجموه أيضاً ، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ ... إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر . بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه " عندى كلام لأقوله لكم ولكنكم لا تستطعون أن تحتملوا الآن " " يو 12:16 " .

X      x       x

لذلك لما قال للمفلوج " مغفور لك خطاياك " ، قالوا فى قلوبهم " لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف ؟! ، من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده " " مر7،6:2" . لذلك قال لهم السيد المسيح " لماذا تفكرون بهذا فى قلوبكم ؟ أيهما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفور لك خطاياك ، أم أن يُقال قم أحمل سريرك وأمش ؟! ولكن لكى تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا ، قال للمفلوج : لك أقول قم ، واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك . فقام للوقت وحمل السرير ، وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميع ومجدوا الله .. " " مر 2 : 8-12 " .

كذلك لما قال لليهود " أنا والأب واحد " تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه " يو 10 : 31،30 " . متهمين إياه بالتجديف وقائلين له " لأنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً " " يو 33:10 " .

X      x       x

إذن ما كان ممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم إنه إله ، أو أن تقول لهم أعبدونى ولكن الذى حدث هو الآتى : 

لم يقل إنه إله ، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله . ولم يقل أعبدونى لكنه قبل منهم العبادة .

الأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جداًُ . ونحن فى هذا المجال سوف لا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الأربعة عن السيد المسيح ، ولا ما ورد فى رسائل الآباء الرسل ، إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسه حسب طلب صاحب السؤال . فنورد الأمثلة الآتية :

« نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود فى كل مكان ، وهى صفة من صفات الله وحده : 

فقال " حيثما اجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى ، فهناك أكون فى وسطهم " " مت 20:18 "  . والمسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه فى كل أنحاء قارات الأرض . إذن فهو يعلن وجوده فى كل مكان . كذلك قال " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر " " مت 20:28 " وهى عبارة تعطى نفس المعنى السابق . وبينما قال هذا عن الأرض ، قال للص التائب " اليوم تكون مع فى الفردوس " " لو 43:23 " . 

إذن هو موجود فى الفردوس ، كما هو فى كل الأرض .

وقال لنيقوديموس " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء ، إلا الذى نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء " " يو13:3 " . أى أنه فى السماء ، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض ... وبالنسبة إلى الأبرار قال إنه يسكن فيهم هو والآب " يو23:14 " . أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ فقال إنه يقف على باب قلبه ويقرع حتى يفتح له . " رؤ20:3 " .

X      x       x

« ونسب نفسه إلى السماء ، منها خرج وله فيها سلطان .

فقال " خرجت من عند الآب ، وأتيت إلى العالم " " يو28:6" وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً " يو 62:6 " . وفى سلطانه على السماء قال لبطرس " وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " " مت 19:16 " . وقال لكل تلاميذه كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء " "مت28:18 " .. وقال " دفع إلى كل سلطان فى السماء وعلى الأرض " " مت18:28 " . 

X      x       x

« ونسب إلى نفسه مجد الله نفسه . 
فقال " إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته . وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله " " مت27:16 " . وهو نسب لنفسه مجد الله ، والدينونة التى هى عمل الله ، والملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله . وقال أيضاً أنه سيأتى " بمجده ومجد الأب " " لو26:9 " . وقال أيضاً " من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معى فى عرشى ، كما غلبت وجلست مع أبى فى عرشه " " رؤ21:3 " . هل يوجد أكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله فى عرشه ؟! 

X      x       x

«كذلك تقبل من الناس الصلاة والعبادة والسجود .

قال عن يوم الدينونة كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم : يارب يارب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين ، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة " مت22:7 " . وقبل من توما أن يقول له " ربى والهى ، ولم يوبخه على ذلك . بل قال له : لأنك رأيتنى يا توما آمنت . طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا " " يو20 : 27-29 " .

 كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود أعمى " يو 38:9 " ، ومن القائد يايرس " مر22:5 " ومن تلاميذه " 17:28 " .. ومن كثيرين غيرهم .

وقبل أن يدعى رباً وقال إنه رب السبت " مت8:12 " والأمثلة كثيرة .


ايها تصدق شخص تكلم   فقط او شخص اثبت بالفعل 

من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية " أ "

لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث*


----------



## samo_1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع ده 
لانه جميل جدا
لو عندك وقت تبعتلى تانى انا مستعد
ومستنى
 سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

انت فاضى ؟


----------



## samo_1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ايوه انا فاضى ممكن تبعتلى
لو انت مش مشغول


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> ايوه انا فاضى ممكن تبعتلى
> لو انت مش مشغول



اوكى


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع ده لانه جميل جدا


 


*الأخ / Samo*

*ممكن أستوقفك قليلاً *

*أريدك أن تفعل شيئًا لي*

*لقد قرأت كثيرًا .... ألم تستوقفك عبارة أو آية تسأل عن معناها ؟*

*رجاء أخبرني لأن هذا سيُفيدك*


----------



## samo_1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه اخ fredeee
صدقنى اخ فريدى  انا سالت كتير بس ممكن تكون بطريقه  غير مباشره
يعنى انا طلبت افهم حاجات كتير
وده معناه ان النقطه ديت مش فاهمها
كمان انا لما بيكون حاجه مش فاهمها بسال فيها علشان اعرفها واكون فاهما
وشكرا على اهتمامك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> متاسف على التاخير بس انا لسه راجع دالوقتى من الكليه


 


*أخ / Samo*

*إنت راجل جامعي ذي ما بتقول *

*وأنت في منتدى كبير يعني كل الناس بتقرأ كلامك *

*فرجاء يكون سؤالك واضح لكي يستفيد الأخرين وكمان نعرف مدى تقدمك في المعرفة*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

حاول يا samo1 

تقول اسئلة مباشرة يعنى مثلا 

ازاى اصلى 

او 

مش فاهم معنى الاية دى 

كدة يعنى وانا وباقى الاعضاء هنسعدك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

حاضر استاذ فريدى
وشكرا لتوضيحك اخ نور ونعمه


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه لكل الموجود
اولا  : بس انا كنت عايز اعرف معنى كلمه الابديه
ثانيا :هل للصلاه طقوس معينه يعنى اكون ساجد ولا واقف  زى كده
ثالثا : واذى اعرف فى صلاتى اتواصل او اكون مع الرب


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكل الموجود
> اولا  : بس انا كنت عايز اعرف معنى كلمه الابديه
> ثانيا :هل للصلاه طقوس معينه يعنى اكون ساجد ولا واقف  زى كده
> ثالثا : واذى اعرف فى صلاتى اتواصل او اكون مع الرب
> ...



سلام المسيح

اهلا صديقى سامو 

*السوال الاول *

*كلمة الابدية ** تعنى * 

*الاجابة *

1-ان يعطى لك المسيح الحياة الى لا تفنى ولاتنتهى لانة هو منبع الحياة وانتصر على الموت 

كما قال بولس الرسول *(اين شوكتك ياموت اين غلبتك ياهاوية )
*

2-كلمة  الابدية تعنى لا نهاية لها لان الابدية مع الرب والرب لانهاية لة 



+++++++++++++++++++

*السوال الثانى *

هل للصلاه طقوس معينه يعنى اكون ساجد ولا واقف  زى كده

*الاجابة*


*أجعله "أولاً" (فى حياتى)
"أطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم". بدلاً من النظر إلى العالم والخطية، أنظر للمسيح، وأجعله الكل فى الكل فى حياتى "نصيبى هو الرب قالت نفسى" (مرا 24:3) فلا أعود أعرج بين الفرقتين "لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين" (مت 24:6) بل يصير هو اللؤلؤة الواحدة الكثيرة الثمن.


أكلمه (فى الصلاة)
فالحوار الدائم مع المسيح يقوى الصداقة، والصلاة تفتحنى على المسيح، وتطبع صورة المسيح فىّ.. فى كل أمور حياتى، أحدثه وأخبره عما يحمله قلبى من أنات وحب لشخصه.


 أسمعه (فى الإنجيل)
فالله كائن فى كلمته.. هو يريد أن يسمعنى صوته من خلال الإنجيل فى كل مرة تجلس تحت أقدام الإنجيل قل له: "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" (1صم 9:3) إن كلامك خير لى من ألوف ذهب وفضة.


 أرافقه (فى الحياة اليومية)
فيصير المسيح بالنسبة لى "مسيح الحياة اليومية" أى الرفيق الحلو معى طوال اليوم، أناجيه بالصلوات السهمية "ياربى يسوع أعنى" وبالمزامير الحلوة، وأدمجه معى فى ظروف اليوم، ناظراً كل حين إلى يده الحلوة، وهى تعمل معى فى إختبارات محبة عجيبة.


أتحد به (فى الأسرار المقدسة)
 حدنـى بشخـص حبيبـى وعـريس نفسى يسوع المسيـح "مـن يأكـــل جســـدى ويشـــرب دمـــى يثبت فـــىّ وأنــــا فيــــه"  (يو 56:6) وهكــذا تهتـف نفسـى  "أنا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى" (نش 3:6). *



كيف نحيا حياة الصلاة؟

أ- كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟
 أحياناً نعانى من طياشة الفكر والسرحان أثناء الصلاة، ونتساءل كيف نعالج هـذا الموضـوع.
  إليـك بعـض الأمـور التـى تساعدك فى هذا الأمر : 
 1- أغلق بابك : أغلق نوافذ حواسك عن العالم، وما فيه من مشاكل وإنشغالات، حتى لا يدخل منها شئ يشتت فكرك أثناء الصلاة. 
 2- التمهيد للصلاة : قبل أن ترغب إليه مصلياً استعد بما يجب وذلك عن طريق : 
  أ- قراءة الكتاب المقدس، أو فصل من كتاب روحى..
   - "القراءة هى ينبوع الصلاة النقية".
   - "من القراءة يتجمع الفكر". 
     أقرأ الكتاب قبل الصلاة، ثم تخير آية وصلى بها فى قلبك. 
  ب- ترتيلة أو لحن معزى. 
  ج- التأمل فى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح يعطى حرارة للصلاة. 
  د- صلب على قلبك وأعضائك وارشمها بمثال الصليب الحىّ. 

 3- حديث الصلاة : 
 "الصــلاة الحقيقيــة هــى التــــــــــى  تكــون فيهـــا أفكــــار الصــــلاة متحدة مع مشاعر القلب". 
 "الصلاة الروحانية لا تكون من مجرد الكلام والتلاوة، لأن الله روح فصلى بأمانة بالروح". 
   ليتك تصلى بروح البنوة بدالة وحوار وانسحاق. 

 4- مشاركة الجسد تزكى اشتعال الروح : 
  السجود مرات كثيرة أثناء الصلاة (المطانيات). 
  الصوم والزهد والتقشف يساعد على حرارة الصلاة. 
  الألحان المعزية وبالذات الألحان المحركة للمشاعر. 

 5 - حوّل موضوع السرحان إلى صلاة :
 إذا سرحت فى موضوع ما فحوّل موضوع السرحان إلى صلاة تُدخل فيها المسيح، وتدمجه وتشركه فيما تفكر فيه. 
 وفى النهاية دعنى اطمئن قلبك بهذه الكلمات الحلوة للآباء القديسين : 
 - "ليست الصلاة الطاهرة التى تخلو من طياشة الفكر، بل التى لا يعيش أثناءها العقل فى أمور باطلة". 
 - "لسنا ندان من أجل تحرك الأفكار والأشكال فينا، بل ندان إن كنا نوافقها ونعطيها فينا فسحة، ونجد نعمة إذا لم نوافقها بل نقاتلها".
 ب- كيف اتغلب على مشكلة الكسل وضعف الرغبة فى الصلاة؟

 هذه المشكلة ترجع كما اعتقد إلى أسباب ثلاثة :
 1- الخطية.
 2- ضياع الهدف.
 3- التراخى.

 والعلاج يكمن فى :
 1- الإيمان بأن الصلاة أقوى من الخطية :
 فبالصلوات المستمرة يتحصل الإنسـان علـى  رصيد كبير من القوة يكفى فى النهاية لتطهيـر النفس وتقديسها. فالصلاة تغسل القلب بدموع 
 التوبة... كذلك الخطية لا يمكن أن تحطم كل ما يحصل عليه الإنسان فى الصلاة.. فالصلاة غالبة فى النهاية، وهى العلاج لمواجهة الخطية.

 2- بدون الصلاة لا تستقيم الحياة الروحية :
 قال الآباء :
  "إذا لاحظت ان إنساناً لا يحب الصلاة، فاعرف فى الحال أنه ليس فيه شئ صالح بالمرة".
  "الذى يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أن له بابا آخر للتوبة، هو مخدوع من الشياطين" (القديس ماراسحق).

 3- التغصب هو العلاج الحقيقى للكسل :
 قال السيد المسيح: "ملكوت السموات يغصب، والغاصبون يختطفونــه" لابد من التغصب أمام كسل الجسد وتراخيه.

 أقوال آبائية :
  "إذا كنت تسأل إلى أى حد أغصب ذاتى فإنى أقول لك إلى حــد الموت، اغصب نفسك من أجل الله".
  "أليق بنا أن نموت فى الجهاد، من أن نحيا فى السقوط".
  "من الصلوات الغصبية المقدمة بحزن وخضوع وانسحاق، تتولد صلاة النعمة الإرادية المملوءة بالحب".
 هيا ندرك معاً... أن الصلاة هى رئة الحياة الروحية، فالذى لا يصلى هو ميت، وليست فيه حياة. ولنغصب ذواتنا أولاً، وسرعان ما يتحول الغصب إلى ذبيحة حب، مقدمة لشخص الرب يسوع.





*الصـــــــــلاة : "اسألــــــوا تعطـــوا. اطلبــــوا تجــــــــــدوا. اقرعــــــــوا يفتــــــح لكـــــــم" (مت 7:7). *

1- ان تكون صلاتك للة وحدة قف امامة باحترام وان كنت مريضا فاجلس جلسة معتدلة 

2-ان لايكون لك بغض او كراهية تجاة اى شخص لان اللة محبة

3-اسجد للة فى اخر صلاتك (للرب الهك تسجد واياة وحدة تعبد )

4-تكون الصلاة نابعة من القلب وليس من الفم فقط 

5-ان تصلى بايمان اى تثق فى اللة كل الثقة (ياابنى اعطينى قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقى) (اعمال الرسل 23-26)




++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

*السوال الثالث *

 واذى اعرف فى صلاتى اتواصل او اكون مع الرب

*الاجابة *

بالايمان 

السيد المسيح كان لة معجزات كثيرة ومنها معجزة المشى على الماء ( البحر)

وكان معة بطرس (من تلاميد المسيح رب المجد) وكان ماشى على الماء مثل المسيح تماما ولكن سقط مرة واحدة كاد ان يغرق  فقال لة المسيح لماذا شككت ياقليل الايمان 

هكذا يجب ان تعرف  ان الايمان هو مفتاح قبول الصلاة 


 الصلاة: هي التحدث مع الله, غالبا ما يرجع الفشل في الحياة المسيحية إلى خلوها من الصلاة. 
أقرا رسالة فيلبي 4: 6-7 نلاحظ مايلي :
في عدد 6 يطلب منا الله الصلاة والدعاء والشكر
في عدد 7 يطلب إلينا أن نصلي من أجل كل شيء 
في عدد7 يعدنا الله أن نختبر عندما نصلي لأجل كل شيء وهو 
سلام الله. 

++++++++++++++++


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه
وشكرا على ردك 


سلام ونعمه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> سلام المسيح اخ نور ونعمه
> وشكرا على ردك
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه





سلام المسيح

هناك موضوع من الممكن ان تكون لاتفهمة ولاتعلمة جيدا


*أتحد به (فى الأسرار المقدسة)
"مـن يأكـــل جســـدى ويشـــرب دمـــى يثبت فـــىّ وأنــــا فيــــه" (يو 56:6) *

توضيح

يقدس السيد المسيح من هذى الاية 

السر المقدس

وهو التناول وهو بعد الصلاة وطقوس معينة يصبح دم المسيح  وهو عصير الكرم ومضاف اية اشياء اخر لكن بعد الصلاة يكون دم المسيح الذى سفك من اجلنا

والجسد وهو القربان ويصير جسد المسيح بعد صلاة معينة


وهناك ا لكثير من  المعجزات التى حدثت توكد ذلك (تحول القربان الى قطعة من اللحم اى انة جسد المسيح)

وتحول التناول الى دم حقيقى 

وهذا سر من اسرار الكنيسة شرحة  وعلمة المسيح لاتلاميذ ثم توارثة الكاهنة الى يومنا هذا 


وكما قال المسيح يعطى لمغفرة الخطايا


ان عارف ان الجزئية دى صعبة جدا عليك بس شوف عظمة المسيح اعطى لنا سر قائم وحى لكى تذكرة دائما 



سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت لسه هبعتلك توضحلى معناها

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> انا كنت لسه هبعتلك توضحلى معناها
> 
> سلام المسيح





اى خدعة 30:

انا موجود هنا لو احتجت اى حاجة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

وهو التناول وهو بعد الصلاة وطقوس معينة يصبح دم المسيح وهو عصير الكرم ومضاف اية اشياء اخر لكن بعد الصلاة يكون دم المسيح الذى سفك من اجلنا


يعنى ايه التناول بعد الصلاه
اه هو عصير الكرم

ممكن توضحهالى
وشكرا ليك صديقى سلام ونعمه

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> وهو التناول وهو بعد الصلاة وطقوس معينة يصبح دم المسيح وهو عصير الكرم ومضاف اية اشياء اخر لكن بعد الصلاة يكون دم المسيح الذى سفك من اجلنا
> 
> 
> يعنى ايه التناول بعد الصلاه
> ...





بص 

هوضح ليك اكتر

التناول هو سر مقدس من اسرار الكنيسة علمة السيد المسيح لاتلاميذة واقال لهم اصنعوة 
  من بعدى 

والتناول ينقسم الى جزئين

جسد المسيح(قربان او قطعة من الدقيق تخبز بطريقة معينة)

دم المسيح (هو عصير الكرم مضاف الية بعض المكونات )

والاثنين بعد طقوس وصلاوت علمنا اياها السيد المسيح تتحول الى جسدا ودما حقيقا

وكما قال المسيح

لمغفرة الخطاياة

وهذى الطقوس تسمى قداس الهى للى هو يوم الاحد فى الكنيسة وبعد القداس بنبدا فى التناول الدم ثم الجسد 

ملاحظة هو فعلا دم وجسد المسيح لكن مش بنشرب دم حقيقى من ناحية المذاق 

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشى تمام انا كده المعلومه وصلت
شكرا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

توضيح رائع بمعنى الكلمة 

اقرا معى 

السؤال: ماهي أهمية العشاء الرباني/ التناول؟

الجواب: دراسة هذا الموضوع هي فرصة منعشة للنفس بسبب عمق المعني الذي تقدمه لنا. وقد أسس يسوع المسيح في عيد الفصح وفي عشية صلبه وموته هذه الفرصه للشركة والتي تعتبر حتي اليوم أهم أجزاء العبادة المسيحية. فقد كانت "عظة تعبيرية"، لكي نتذكر موت ربنا وقيامته والنظر الي المستقبل وأنتظار مجيئه الثاني.

قد كان يعتبر عيد الفصح من أقدس وأهم ألاعياد اليهودية. وهو عيد لتذكر رحمة الله علي شعب اسرائيل عندما أخذت روح كل بكر صبي مصري في حين أن أطفال الأسرائيليون نجوا بسبب دم الحمل المطلخ علي أبواب بيوتهم. والعادة أن يشوي ويأكل الحمل مع عيش غير مخمر. وقد أمر الله شعبه أن يتذكروا هذا الحدث بالأحتفال كل عام كما هو مدون في سفر الخروج 12.

خلال الأحتفال، رنم المسيح وتلاميذه مزمور أو أثنين (مزامير 111-118). ثم أخذ يسوع الخبز وشكر الله. ثم كسره وأعطاه لتلاميذه قائلا: "خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي المكسور من أجلكم". وأيضا أخذ الكأس وشرب وأعطاهم ليشربوا منه. قائلاً: "هذا هو الكأس للعهد الجديد في دمي، أشربوا هذا لذكري." ثم قاموا بالترنيم ثانية ثم ذهبوا الي جبل الزيتون في المساء. وهناك خان يهوذا المسيح. واليوم التالي صلب المسيح.

والمدون عن العشاء الرباني يمكننا أن نجده في متي 26:26-29 و مرقس 17:14-25 ولوقا 7:22-22 ويوحنا 21:13 -30. وكتب بولس الرسول عن العشاء الرباني برؤية الهية في كورنثوس الأولي 23:11-29 (اذ أن بولس لم يكن معهم في العلية). ويضيف بولس جملة غير موجودة في الأناجيل الأخري :"اذاً أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 27:11-29). ربما نتسأل عن المعني بأن نأكل الخبر ونشرب الكأس "بدون استحقاق". ذلك قد يعني أن نتناول الخبز والكأس من غير معرفة وتقدير الثمن الغالي الذي دفع عنا في الصليب لخلاصنا. وأن نحول التناول الي مجرد طقس، أو أن نتقدم للمائدة من غير أن نعترف بخطايانا. وحسب تعليمات بولس لنا، يجب علي كل واحد منا أن يمتحن نفسه قبل أن يأكل الخبز أو يشرب الكأس.

وجملة أخري كتبها بولس غير متضمنة في الأناجيل الأخري هي: "فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس، تخبرون بموت الرب الي أن يجيء" (كورنثوس الأولي 26:11). فهذا يعطينا حدود الوقت التي يجب أن نمارس فيه هذا الأحتفال – وهو الي أن يجيء الرب. ونتعلم هنا كيفية أستخدام المسيح أبسط الأشياء للتعبير عن جسده ودمه، وأراد أن نتذكره من خلال هذه الأشياء. فلم يستخدم لوحاً حجريا أو نحاسياً غال الثمن، ولكن خبز ونتاج الكرمة.

وأعلن أن الخبز يمثل جسده المكسور – فلم تكسر له عظمة ولكن كان جسده سحق حتي كان يصعب ادراكه (مزمور 12:22-17 وأشعياء 4:53-7). ونتاج الكرمة عبر عن دمه، مخبرا عن الموت البشع الذي سيلقاه. وهو ابن الله الكامل، أصبح مكملاً ومحققا لنبؤات العهد القديم عن المخلص الفادي (تكوين 15:3 و مزمور 22 و أشعياء 53، الخ). وعندما قال "اصنعوا هذا لذكري" فأنه أراد أن نقوم بهذه الفريضة في المستقبل. وأشار الي أن عيد الفصح الذي فيه كان لابد من موت الحمل وبالتالي النظر الي حمل الله الذي رفع خطيئة العالم. والعهد الجديد بدأ عندما حل المسيح محل حمل الفداء (كورنثوس الأولي 7:5)، وضحي به (عبرانيين 8:8-13). فنحن لا نحتاج الي نظام التضحية الآن (عبرانيين 25:9-28).


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ويضيف بولس جملة غير موجودة في الأناجيل الأخري :"اذاً أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 27:11-29). 
ممكن توضحهالى اكتر


وياريت تعرفنى سؤال
انا قريت ان العهد القديم ده كتاب اليهود
طب ليه نقرأه
ممكن توضحهالى
معلش تعبك معايا
سلام المسيح  ليس صديقى فقط ولكن اخويا واستاذى نور ونعمه


----------



## عبير الإيمان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إلى إلاستاذ الفاضل (نور ونعمة)...

إنني مدين لك بإعتذار !!!!

لأنني لم أستطع التعبير بشكل ألطف في الحوار .. 
وكان أسلوبي جارح نوعا ً ما ..

فأرجو منك أن تقبل أعتذاري ..

ولست نادمة على الأعتذار ..

فليس عيبا ً أن أخطأ ولكن العيب أن أعلم أني على خطأ واستمر فيه ..

وذلك بعد أن :
كتبت ذلك الموضوع (على أنفعال مني) - فأنا لا أستطيع قبول أي كلمة فيها أساءة تمس ديني - 
لذلك كتبت .. وكتبت .. 

ونسيت ما يأمرني به ديني  :
(( ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن ))

فعرفت أنني كما يقولون زدت الطين بلة )

فكما أظن أنني على حق .. أنتم أيضا ً كذلك ..

فكان لازم على الجميع أحترام دين الأخر ..

لذلك بدأت بالأعتذار ..فــ(( خيركم من يبدأ بالسلام ))

وطبعا ً لا أنتظر الأعتذار .. ^_^

وشكرا ً  ..

تحياتي ...​​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى الأستاذ (سامو)​ 
أنا أيضا ً أعتذر منك ...​ 
سأخبرك شيئا ً :​ 
في البداية لشدة ما أغظتني !!!!
تمنيت من كل قلبي .. أن أوسعك ضربا ً !!!
أي أضربك ... وأضربك .. وأضربك ... وأضربك ...​ 
ولكن ....​ 
بعد أن هدأت أعصابي وفكرت قليلا ً في موقفك .. 
وضعت نفسي في مكانك .. والضغوطات حولك ...​ 
فعلمت أنني قد قسوت عليك قليلا ...​ 
(إنسان جميع من حولك أو الأغلبية يعاملونك بقسوة ..
ثم وجدت من يحنوا عليك ويعاملك بحب وأحترام ..
فمن الطبيعي أن تنجذب إليهم .. وتجد لديهم ما فقدته عند من حولك )​ 
فجئت أنا لأبين وأوضح لك أن الدين فيه كل رحمة .. وكل إحسان .. ويأمر به ..
وأن الدين المعاملة .. ولكن !!!!​ 
للأسف كان أسلوبي يخالف كلامي ..​ 
فزدت الناس الذين قسوا عليك واحدا ً ..​ 
فللأسف !!!​ 
كنت سببا ً أخر من الأسباب التي أبعدتك عن الإسلام ...​ 
فأرجو منك أن تقبل أعتذاري ..​ 
فلن أطلب منك أن ترجع إلى الإسلام ...​ 
وكل طائفة ودين تظن أنها على الحق ..
وكل منا يظن أنه على الدين الحق...​ 
.....................................​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> ويضيف بولس جملة غير موجودة في الأناجيل الأخري :"اذاً أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 27:11-29).
> ممكن توضحهالى اكتر
> 
> 
> ...





سلام المسيح



*ويضيف بولس جملة غير موجودة في الأناجيل الأخري :"اذاً أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 27:11-29). 
ممكن توضحهالى اكتر*

فعلا لازم قبل ان تتقدم لسر التناول ان تكون مواظب على الصلاة والصوم والاعتراف باخطايك فى سر الاعتراف للكاهن والتوبة ووعد اللة بعدم العودة الى الخطية مرة اخرى ومحب للناس جميعا 
لا لك عداوة مع شخص اذهب وتصالح معة اولا لكى تكون ابنا للة ومنفذا لوصيتة




وياريت تعرفنى سؤال
انا قريت ان العهد القديم ده كتاب اليهود
طب ليه نقرأه
ممكن توضحهالى
معلش تعبك معايا
سلام المسيح  ليس صديقى فقط ولكن اخويا واستاذى نور ونعمه[/quote]


التوراة كلها تنبؤات عن المسيح وثلبة وقيامتة 

مثل 

اشعياء 43 -1  لاتخف لانى قد فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى 

يقصد بها فداء المسيح ولعلم الاية دة قبل مجى المسيح بقرون عديدة

و فى سفر اشعياء ايضا 

من مصر دعوت ابنى

يقصد بها مجى المسيح الى مصر فى رحلة العائلة المقدسة

وغيرها حوالى 500 نبؤة عن المسيح قبل ان ياتى قرون عديدة

واخير اود ان اقول لك 



انا مجرد صديق لك وليس معلم او استاذ فمعلمنا الاول هو المسيح صاحب هذى التعاليم الفريدة والذى تنبا موسى وكتب فى التوراة عن مجية ليخلص العالم من قبل مجى وميلاد المسيح بعدةقرون        (القرن 100 سنة)

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> إلى الأستاذ (سامو)
> 
> أنا أيضا ً أعتذر منك ...
> 
> ...


​



الفاضلة عبير الايمان 


ابحثى عن سبب دخولك للمنتدى دة بالذات فى قلبك

لعلك تجدى المسيح الذى يبحث عنكى ويبحبك وكرمك 

ولم يقل 


*# .................................... #*

*حرر بواسطة ................. fredyyy*


على العموم اى سوال ان موجود

وشكرا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إلى إلاستاذ الفاضل (نور ونعمة)...
> 
> ...




اعتزار مقبول من فاضلة ومحترمة مثلك

ولكن لا تحاولين ان تدعى لاسلام بشكل غير مباشر 

معلش انا فهمك كويس


سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اخت عبير
يمكن انتى متعرفنيش كويس
بس احب اقولك بالرغم انى محبش اقول الكلام ده
انا انسان الكل بيحبه
و انا ولا احول ولا حاجه  انا بالمناسبه مودلز اعلانات يعنى شكلى ولا وحش ولا حاجه. كمان 
ديت اول حاجه   اما تانى حاجه
انك تعتبرى نفسك سبب انى اسيب الاسلام  اعزرينى ده جهل منك
بالعكس  انك تبعتيلى الكلام ده
معناه  حاجه واحده انك  ملقتيش حد يحبك فى المنتدى  وبره المنتدى
متاسف لو كلامى هايوجعك

بس  مش معنا ان احب اعرف الطريق الصح اكون انسان محدش بيحيه ولا مكروه
ولا انى بحب الحياه اكون انسان جاهل عن الحقيقه
انا بحب اعرف الحقيقه ودور عليها
واتمنى يا اخت عبير
انك تقرأى الانجيل كويس  وبعدين اتكلمى ومحدش يقدر يعارضك
لكن متقرايش وتجادلى فى حاجه متعرفيهاش  اعتزر عن اللفظ  انتى (جاهله)

بتتكلمى فى حاجه ملهاش دعوه بالدين


ياريت تقرأى الكلام ده كويس


سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سامو ركز فى الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح



ويضيف بولس جملة غير موجودة في الأناجيل الأخري :"اذاً أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 27:11-29). 
ممكن توضحهالى اكتر

فعلا لازم قبل ان تتقدم لسر التناول ان تكون مواظب على الصلاة والصوم والاعتراف باخطايك فى سر الاعتراف للكاهن والتوبة ووعد اللة بعدم العودة الى الخطية مرة اخرى ومحب للناس جميعا 
لا لك عداوة مع شخص اذهب وتصالح معة اولا لكى تكون ابنا للة ومنفذا لوصيتة




وياريت تعرفنى سؤال
انا قريت ان العهد القديم ده كتاب اليهود
طب ليه نقرأه
ممكن توضحهالى
معلش تعبك معايا
سلام المسيح ليس صديقى فقط ولكن اخويا واستاذى نور ونعمه[/quote]


التوراة كلها تنبؤات عن المسيح وثلبة وقيامتة 

مثل 

اشعياء 43 -1 لاتخف لانى قد فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى 

يقصد بها فداء المسيح ولعلم الاية دة قبل مجى المسيح بقرون عديدة

و فى سفر اشعياء ايضا 

من مصر دعوت ابنى

يقصد بها مجى المسيح الى مصر فى رحلة العائلة المقدسة

وغيرها حوالى 500 نبؤة عن المسيح قبل ان ياتى قرون عديدة

واخير اود ان اقول لك 



انا مجرد صديق لك وليس معلم او استاذ فمعلمنا الاول هو المسيح صاحب هذى التعاليم الفريدة والذى تنبا موسى وكتب فى التوراة عن مجية ليخلص العالم من قبل مجى وميلاد المسيح بعدةقرون (القرن 100 سنة)

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انت معايا ولا خرجت


----------



## samo_1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ومحب للناس جميعا 
لا لك عداوة مع شخص اذهب وتصالح معة اولا لكى تكون ابنا للة ومنفذا لوصيتة



انا قرات الموضوع اخ نور
شكرا  

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> ومحب للناس جميعا
> لا لك عداوة مع شخص اذهب وتصالح معة اولا لكى تكون ابنا للة ومنفذا لوصيتة
> 
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح 

كدة كل الاجابات للى عاوزها وصلتك عرفت احنا لية بنقرا التوراة وكل حاجة خلاص

انا فاضى اى سوال لاتتردد 

ولو قدرت تتابع قناةالحياة الان يكون شى رائع على فكرة مقدم البرنامج الذى يعرض الان والضيف الذى معة تحاولوا من الاسلام للمسيحية بعد البحث اسمع الحقلة لو فاضى يعنى 

لو مش هتقدر خلينا نكمل اسئلة وانا اجيبك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بركة الرب يسوع معكما 
نور وسامو​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع الرابع 9-10 -2008 

انا امسح دموعك (رسالة من يسوع )

إليك أيها المتألم ابعث برسالتي هذه ، يا من يقول لك الناس أين إلهك ؟ يا من بكيت في الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع وليس لك مُعزّ ، يا من كل أصحابك غدروا بك ، صاروا لك أعداء . إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرت قلبك صعدت إلى السماء . يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعتَ في مصيدة الأشرار .

أرسل لك هذه الرسالة لكي أخبرك بأنّ الرب يقول لك : ( أنا امسح دموعك ) ، سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك . نعم بيده المثقوبة والحنونة يأتي إليك يسوع ليقول لك أنا امسح دموعك . لأني بكيت من أجلك .

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ، أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك .
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . سأجعلك تنسى الماضي وسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، نعم أنا إله التعويضات . 


سأعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ، سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين الكثيرين . سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . وسأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك.
نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك

، تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ، تعال لكي أضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،
فكل من يأتي إليّ باكياً ومتألماً امسح دموعه .

ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما 
بدموعها ،ولكني محوت كل خطاياها وذهبت بسلام .

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ، لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب

، لا تخف لأني فديتك دعوتك باسمك ( يا ………… ) أنت لي ، أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الأبدية ، لأن دمي المسفوك فوق الصليب يطهر من كل خطية ، أنت عزيز في عينيّ، أريدك أن تشعر بالأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب منك .

لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك ) .

تعال لتعرفني باني المحب الألزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن ، أنا اسمع صراخك ، أنا اسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابني ، تعالي يا بنتي


يلا مستنين ايه 
تعالوا نقولوا فى صوت واحد

كل حياتي صارت ملكك
وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
أنت وحدك ترفع حزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي
أنت وحدك تطهر قلبــي

حزنك يتحول إلى فرح –بكاءك يتحول إلى تهليل- عندما تثق إن يسوع يحبك ومات لأجلك لكي يعطيك السعادة الحقيقية – تعَرّف به الآن ليغمرك بفرح مجيد يفوق الوصف


عندما تبكى بشدة ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ان الله يعد دموعك
دمعة دمعة 

منقووول
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك 

شكرا على كلامك اخ الرب نورى وخلاصى
سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرابع
وصدقنى انا فتحت قلبى ليسوع

سلام المسيح لك اخى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك
> 
> شكرا على كلامك اخ الرب نورى وخلاصى
> سلام المسيح


 

معلش بقى غيرت اسمى من نور ونعمة الى 

الرب نورى وخلاصى


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اه  انا عرفت قبل ماتبعت وتقولى

المهم

انت عرفتنى الصلاه  
انا كنت عايزك تعرفنى عن الصوم والغرض فى انى متناولش اى حاجه فيها روح
مستنى
سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> اه انا عرفت قبل ماتبعت وتقولى
> 
> المهم
> 
> ...


 

سلام المسيح (الذى قال انا هو البداية والنهاية الالف والياء )

صديقى ساموا 

مرحب بيك موضوع الصوم دة كبير جدا

وفى اصوام متعددة  

200 وشوية يوم صيام فى السنة  والصيام ليس صيام عن الاكل بس عيش حياة التقشف والتواضع من اجل الرب والصيام عن كل فعل ردى مغضب للة 

مستعد نبدا

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اه  انا معاك ومستعد
وجاهز  مستنى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

باسم اللة القوى

هنقسم الموضوع لثالث اسئلة

*السؤال: الصوم في المسيحية – ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس؟
*
*الجواب: الكتاب القدس لا يأمر المسيحيين بالصوم. فأنه ليس شيء يأمر به الله أو يطالبنا بفعله. ولكن في نفس الوقت، يقدم الكتاب المقدس الصوم كشيء جيد، نافع، ومتوقع. فأنه مدون في أعمال الرسل أن المؤمنون كانوا يقوموا بالصوم قبيل الأقدام علي قرارات مهمة (لوقا 37:2 و 33:5). وغالباً ما يكون التركيز في الصوم علي عدم تناول الطعام. ولكن الغرض الأساسي من الصوم هو أن نحول نظرنا من الأشياء العالمية ونركز علي الله. والصيام هو طريقة من خلالها يمكن التعبير لله ولنفسك أنك جاد في علاقتك معه. والصيام يساعد في اعطائك وجهة نظر جديدة واتكال مجدد علي الله.

وبالرغم من أن الصيام في الكتاب المقدس يشير دائماً الي الأمتناع عن الطعام، فهنالك طرق أخري للصيام. فأي شيء تتمنع عنه مؤقتاً ليساعدك علي التركيز علي الله يعتبر صياماً (كورنثوس الأولي 1:7-5). والصيام يجب أن يكون مرتبطاً بوقت معين وخاصة ان كان عن الطعام. ففترات الأمتناع عن الطعام الطويلة قد تكون ضارة للجسد. فليس المقصود بالصيام معاقبة الجسد، بل التركيز علي الله. ويجب الا يكون الصيام "نظام غذائي للتخسيس". لا تصوم لتفقد بعض الوزن، ولكن لتكسب علاقة وشركة أعمق مع الله. نعم، يمكن لأي شخص الصوم. وربما لا يتمكن البعض من الامتناع عن تناول الطعام (مرضي السكر مثلاً)، ولكن كل شخص يمكنه التنازل عن شيء ما يساعده علي التركيز علي الله.

وبتحويل نظرنا عن الأشياء العالمية، يمكننا التركيز علي المسيح. الصيام ليس لأقناع الله بفعل ما نريده. فالصيام يغيرنا، ولكن لا يغير الله. والصيام ليس طريقة لأظهار أننا أكثر روحانية عن الآخرين. فلا بد أن يصاحب الصيام روح التواضع والفرح. متي 16:6-18 يعلن، "ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: انهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت متي صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية*






السوال  هناك  أصوام كثيرة في الكنيسة أريد أن أعرفها ؟ 

الجواب

: الاصوام فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية يا مارك هي تسليم آبائى استقر بتواتر الزمن استقرار القانون فهناك بعض الاصوام تسلمناها من آبائنا الرسل الذين عاصروا الرب يسوع والتى صاموها قبلنا ودونوا لنا نظامها فى كتب ارتقت عندنا إلى مرتبة تالية للكتاب المقدس . 
أول هذه الاصوام وأقدسها هو الصوم الكبير وصوم يومى الأربعاء والجمعة وصوم الرسل وهو من الاصوام التى صامها الآباء الرسل أيضا ثم صوم أهل نينوى الذى لم يكن معروفا حتى القرن التاسع الميلادى وبدأ كصوم كنسى عام يسبق الصوم الكبير بخمسة عشر يوما دائما منذ عهد البابا ابرأم بن زرعه البطريرك 62 سنه 968 م. ثم صوم الميلاد وصوم السيدة العذراء وصوم البرامون. 

السوال الثالث 
لماذا نصوم عن الطعام الذى بة روح 

لكى نرتقى بالروح للمعرفة اللة 

هذى اجابة بسيطة وسوف ابحث لك لاحقا 

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*السيد المسيح قال*

*"ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: انهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت متي صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لماذا تصوم الكنيسة يومى الأربعاء و الجمعة ؟ و متى لا يتم الصوم فيها ؟ 
: تصوم الكنيسة هذا الصوم الأسبوعى منذ العصر الرسولى فيما عدا أيام الخمسين أو فى يومى عيد الميلاد والغطاس والحكمة من صوم الأربعاء لأن فيه تمت المشورة على موت المسيح " مت1:26" أما يوم الجمعة فلأن السيد المسيح صلب فيه على عود الصليب وقد أمر الرسل أن يصام هذان اليومان إلى الساعة التاسعة "الساعة 3 عصرا " لأن الرب يسوع مات فى هذه الساعة ووهب الحياة للخليقة و لا يؤكل فيها السمك.


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب القدس لا يأمر المسيحيين بالصوم. فأنه ليس شيء يأمر به الله أو يطالبنا بفعله.
معنى ده ان الصيام ممكن اه وممكن لا .  وهل معناه انك لو مصمتش مش تحاسب عليه
وضحالى معلش


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

واتمنى انك تعرفنى  ايه هو عيد الغطاس
ولو بعد كده بس متنساش


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> الكتاب القدس لا يأمر المسيحيين بالصوم. فأنه ليس شيء يأمر به الله أو يطالبنا بفعله.
> معنى ده ان الصيام ممكن اه وممكن لا . وهل معناه انك لو مصمتش مش تحاسب عليه
> وضحالى معلش


 

لا الصيام من الاساسيات 

السيد المسيح قال بالصوم والصلاة تغلبون الشيطان


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> واتمنى انك تعرفنى ايه هو عيد الغطاس
> ولو بعد كده بس متنساش


 

دة العيد الذى تم فية تعميد السيد المسيح على يد يوحنا المعمدن 

الذى تنباء عن المسيح كثيرا فى الانجيل

انا موجود اى سوال اتفضل

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

طب هو الصيام بيكون اليوم كله ولا بميعاد
معلش فهمنى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بص خليك فى صوم الاربعاء و يوم  الجمعة

لماذا تصوم الكنيسة يومى الأربعاء و الجمعة ؟ و متى لا يتم الصوم فيها ؟ 
 تصوم الكنيسة هذا الصوم الأسبوعى منذ العصر الرسولى فيما عدا أيام الخمسين أو فى يومى عيد الميلاد والغطاس والحكمة من صوم الأربعاء لأن فيه تمت المشورة على موت المسيح " مت1:26" أما يوم الجمعة فلأن السيد المسيح صلب فيه على عود الصليب وقد أمر الرسل أن يصام هذان اليومان إلى الساعة التاسعة "الساعة 3 عصرا " لأن الرب يسوع مات فى هذه الساعة ووهب الحياة للخليقة و لا يؤكل فيها السمك.

صوم طول اليوم عن اى حاجة فيها روح يعنى عندك (الخبز - الفواكة - الخضار -العسل ) كل كدة ينفع تاكلة وانت صايم

اوضحلك اكتر صوم يعن انهاردة الثلاثاء مثلا تصوم من يوم الثلاثاء الساعة ال12 بعد منتصف الليل يعنى بداية يوم الاربعاء الى الساعة 12 بعد نص الليل من اليوم التالى 

وياريت تصوم مثلا على الاقل 3 ساعات انقطاعى

*وتذكر*


 *السيد المسيح قال

"ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: انهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت متي صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية*


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اوك
خلاص عرفت


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> اوك
> خلاص عرفت


 
عندك اى سوال ثانى

؟
انا كمان 10 دقائق وهخرج من المنتدى


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لا شكرا وحضرلى بكره موضوع كويس
ماشى

سلام المسيح اخ .........(الرب نورى وخلاصى)


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> لا شكرا وحضرلى بكره موضوع كويس
> ماشى
> 
> سلام المسيح اخ .........(الرب نورى وخلاصى)


 

حاضر بس كدة

بص شاهد قناة الحياة دلوقتى لوتقدر لو مش قارد اتصفح فى المنتددى شوية

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح اخ نور 
هتبعتلى ايه النهارده
مستنى  ردك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 

اليوم ياصديقى سامو معانا موضوعيين

علشان من غدا نبدا فى مواضيع الرد على الشبهات الوهمية 

اوكى سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

* يسوع المسيح والمساواة بين الجنسين
*كان المسيح مناصراً للمساواة ومدافعاً عن حقوق المرأة
كثيراً ما انتقد دعاةُ المساواة بين الجنسين الديانات المختلفة بسبب معاملتها للنساء ولكن لا ينطبق هذا على المسيحية،فما لا يعلمه هؤلاء أن يسوع المسيح كان أحد أعظم المؤيدين للمساواة بين الجنسين .

لننظر إلى الثقافة في الشرق الأوسط حيث عاش المسيح ؛ كان الحاخامات اليهود يبدأوون صلاتهم في المعبد قائلين "شكراً لك أيها القدوس لأنك لم تخلقني امرأة" فالنساء تم استبعادهن من الحياة الدينية ونادراً ما كن يتعلمن التوراة. ومع ذلك نرى أن تلاميذ المسيح وأتباعه كانوا من الرجال والنساء على حد سواء وقد قَبل المسيح ذلك علانية مما أثار غيظ القادة الدينين اليهود،وليس هذا فقط بل أن المسيح فعل مع النساء ما فعله مع الرجال؛ فقد علّم الجموع رجالاً ونساءً وأجرى معجزات لنساء كثيرات وشفى أخريات. 

المسيح يسوع أيضاً تحدى قوانين اليهود الإجتماعية المجحفة بحق المرأة





ففي ذلك الوقت و على سبيل المثال كان هناك قانون يسمح للزوج بأن يطلق زوجته لأتفه الأسباب مثل " إن لم يكن العشاء جاهزاً في الوقت المحدد ", و على النقيد من ذلك لم يكن للزوجة الحق بأن تطلق زوجها أبداً. . تخيل القسوة والقلق والشعور بعدم الأمان التي كان يسببها هذا القانون للنساء !!
ولكن المسيح صرح وبوضوح بأن للزوج والزوجة حق أن يطلق أحدهما الآخر في حالة الزنا فقط، وحتى في هذه الحالة يكون الطلاق خارج الصورة التي أرادها الله للزواج. 

هناك قانون إجتماعي آخر كان سائداً آنذاك وهو رجم المرأة الزانية حتى الموت وترك الرجل دون أية عقوبة، ولأنهم كانوا يعلمون نظرة المسيح للنساء و كيفية معاملته لهنّ أرادوا أن يعرفوا ما الذي سيفعله في موقف كهذا ، فأحضر اليه عددٌ من الرجال امرأة أمسِكت في فراش الزنى مع رجل ربما كان صديقاً للإسرة, انتظروا من المسيح يسوع أن يوافق على رجمها، ظانين أنهم وضعوه في مأزق لا مخرج منه ؛فإذا لم يوافق على رجمها يكون خائناً وعدواً للقانون، وإن وافق فتلك ضربة كبيرة للمسيح ولمعاملته المتوانة للنساء ولتعاليمه عن الرحمة و المغفرة.
لكن المسيح ردّ بقوله:" من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولاً بحجر"،أثّر قول المسيح وحضوره القوي في المتواجدين فانسحبوا واحداً تلوَ الآخر، فالتفت المسيح إلى المرأة التي كانت في حالة توبة وندم فسامحها وغفر لها قائلا أما دانك أحد فأجابت لا قال لها يسوع ولا أنا أدينك إذهبي ولا تخطئي ثانية، نعم لا أحد يستطيع أن يغفر الاّ الله والمسيح هو الله . 

يقول الكاتب فيليب يانسي:" فيما يتعلق بالنساء و المضطهدين " لقد قلبَ المسيح -ما كان يُعتقَد أنه حكمة في عصره- رأساً على عقب. وتبعاً لعالِم الكتاب المقدس والتر وينك فإنه في كل مرة يروي فيهاالإنجيل أن المسيح التقى بنساء، نرى أن يسوع قد خرق التقاليد والعادات السائدة في عصره مساويا لهن بالرجال . 
ليس مستغرباً إذا ً وجود النسوة أمام الصليب الذي صُلِب عليه المسيح في الوقت الذي هرب به معظم التلاميذ، وكما نعلم أن أول ظهور للمسيح بعد صلبه وقيامته من الموت كان لمريم المجدلية عند القبر و رغم أن المرأة ليست ذات شأن في تلك الثقافة , والقوانين الدينية لا تخوّلها أن تكون ناطقة رسمية, الاّ أن يسوع وكّلها أن تذهب وتخبر آخرين عن قيامته تلك القيامة العجيبة التي هي برهان قاطع على أن المسيح هو بالفعل معادلاً لله كما سبق وقال.
لماذا طلب يسوع من مرأة أن تفعل ذلك؟ربما لأنه أراد أن يؤكد أنه مات وقام ليغفر آثام النساء والرجال، أو ربما لأنه أراد يعرف الجميع نساءً ورجالاً أنه جاء ليقدم لهم مغفرة كاملة وليعطيهم حياة أرضية مؤسسة على الاحترام المتبادل و المساواة وكذلك حياة أبدية أبدية معهه إلى المنتهى. 

لتعرف أكثر عن نظرة المسيح للمرأة وكيف تعامل المسيح مع النساء وماذا قال عن الحياة الأبدية أقرأ الإصحاح 11 من إنجيل يوحنا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما هو وجه الإختلاف بين المسيحية وديانات العالم الأخرى؟
*
دعونا ننظر باختصار إلى بعض الجوانب الرئيسية في المسيحية والتي لا توجد بأي ديانة عالمية أخرى على الإطلاق.  
الله يريدنا  أن نكون في علاقة  معه بخلاف الديانات العالمية التي يحاول أتباعها من خلالها الوصول إلى الهتم. في المسيحية نرى أن الله هو الذي يبادر  بالوصول إلينا وإقامة علاقة معنا من خلال المسيح يسوع. قال المسيح:" أتيت  لتكون لكم حياة ويكون لكم أفضل"  فقد جاء ليعطينا حياة أبدية معه ومع كل الذين يؤمنون به.[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]



[/FONT]
يسوع المسيح صرّح أنه هو الله في الوقت الذي فيه لا نجد أية شخصية من شخصيات الديانات الأخرى تتجرأ و تقول إنها الله. "فقال له اليهود: ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد .أفرأيت إبراهيم . قال لهم  يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل" (يوحنا 8: 57 – 59)
يسوع المسيح عاش حياة كاملة و مثالية وأثبت إلوهيته بمعجزاته التي صنعها، فقد شفى العمي وأهدأ العاصفة وأقام الموتى وزود الآف الناس بالطعام. في الديانات العالمية الأخرى نرى أن قادتها قدموا رسائل قد تكون مثيرة للاهتمام ولكن لم يظهر أي منهم قوته الخارقة مثلما فعل المسيح  يسوع. قال يسوع:" صدقوني أني في ألآب والأب في وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها"  (يوحنا 14: 11). وقال أيضاً " من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 46) 
في كثير من الديانات الأخرى الموجودة في العالم يقوم الناس بجلد أنفسهم ليعاقبون أنفسهم على آثامهم حتى أن بعض الديانات  تقوم بتقديم ذبائح بشرية، بينما في المسيحية  يسوع المسيح يقدم لنا الغفران لأنه هو قام بدفع ثمن خطايانا يقول الإنجيل: " و لكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". نعم حمل المسيح خطايانا ومات على الصليب ليدفع عقابها.  قام يسوع من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام من موته على الصليب أخبر المسيح الآخرين في الكثير من المناسبات أنه سوف يصلب ويموت ثم يقوم من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام. أراد يسوع أن يثبت إلوهيته علانية أمام الناس ويقطع كل الشكوك وتذكر اليهود أن المسيح قال أنه سيقوم من الموت بعد ثلاثة أيام فطلبوا من السلطات الرومانية وضع حراسة على قبر المسيح  فأرسلوا من 11 – 14 جندي وأغلق القبر بختم روماني يحذر الناس من الاقتراب إلى القبر و بالرغم من كل ذلك بعد 3 أيام لم يجد أحداً جسد يسوع في القبر وظهر يسوع لأكثر من 500 شخص. لا يوجد دين في العالم أدعى أن الشخصية الرئيسة قامت أو ستقوم من الموت .
رسالة الكتاب المقدس رسالة فريدة ومميزة. فهي ليست شعراً أو أفكاراً غير مترابطة  فالكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا عن الله و عن خطته لخلاص البشر ويسجل لنا حقيقة أنه تم كسر العلاقة بيننا وبين الله في نقطة ما من التاريخ ويخبرنا كيف يمكننا أن نستعيد هذه العلاقة معه من جديد وما الفائدة التي سنجتنيها من ذلك .


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوعين
ولو فى حاجه مش فاهمها هابعتلك
شكرا اخ الرب نورى وخلاصى
سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوعين
> ولو فى حاجه مش فاهمها هابعتلك
> شكرا اخ الرب نورى وخلاصى
> سلام المسيح


 
معاك ياسامو 

بس شد حيلك فى ايمانك وصلى كل يوم بل فى كل وقت

ساموممكن كمان 3ساعات كدة وهعمل لية موضوع كدة لو فاضى قول علشان احضرة 

وحاول فى 3 ساعات شوف قناة الحياة انت محتاج للمرشد وقناة الحياة فى الفترة دى هتساعدك


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

nokabil قال:


> كيف يمكن لأي عقل وخاصة المتعلمين منا أن ينخدع من الشيطان ويصدق بأن الرب يلد مثلنا ويصبح له ولد اذا كان يشترك معي في صفة فانا كذالك رب وادعوكم لعبادتي ؟!
> 
> اذا كان ابن الرب ياكل مثلي ويمشي في الاسواق مثاي ويتغوط ويبول مثلي فانا رب كذلك فلما لا تعبدوني ؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ردى عليك  فى كلمة جملة واحدة

صدقنى كل حرف انت كاتبة غلط عاوز تعرف تعالى واسال لكن النظام الجاهل دة لا

انت بتقول اننا نشرك باللة طلع اية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس

لو معرفتش بلاش تتكلم 

وربنا يسامحك على كلامك للى فوق دة بس صدقنى ولا كلمة صح


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح اخ الربى نورى وخلاصى
انا مستنى تبعتلى الموضوع الجديد


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> سلام المسيح اخ الربى نورى وخلاصى
> انا مستنى تبعتلى الموضوع الجديد


 

سلام المسيح على الجميع

انت عارف فى كتير من الاحباب المسلميين زعلانين اوى علشان انت بقيت مسيحى

وبيقولوا عليك كافر لكن لاتحزن منهم فهم لاسف يحركهم الشيطان  بعد ان اوقفوا عقولهم لفترة طويلة جدا

المهم اثبت فى ايمانك ويجب ان تواجة الشتيمة والسب بمحبة ومسامحة

تذكر قول السيد المسيح

طوباكم اذا قالوا عنكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلى افرحوا وتهللوا لان اجركم عظيم فى السموات 

وبخصوص الموضوع انا مجهز لك موضوع حلو

سلام المسيح لكل البشر


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*بماذا نرد على من يقول إن الإنجيل قد حُرف*

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أطال الله حياته:

إن هذا الموضوع يمكن الرد عليه من نواحٍ متعددة منها:

من الذي حرفه؟ وفي أي عصر؟ وهل كُتب ذلك في أي تاريخ؟

إن حادثة خطيرة كهذه، ما كان يمكن أن تمر دون أن تُثار حولها ضجة كبرى لا بد أن يسجلها التاريخ. وواضح أن التاريخ لم يسجل أيه إشارة عن مثل هذا الاتهام الخطير. لا في التاريخ المدني، ولا في التاريخ المسيحي، ولا في تاريخ غير المسيحيين. ولم يحدث اتهام لأحد معين من ملايين المسيحيين بتحريف الإنجيل، ولا أي اتهام لكنيسة معينة، ولا تاريخ لذلك ..

كذلك كانت نسخ الكتاب المقدس قد وصلت إلى كل أرجاء المسكونة.

فالمسيحية بعد حوالي 35 سنة منذ صعود السيد المسيح، كانت قد انتشرت في آسيا وأوربا وأفريقيا. فانتشرت في فلسطين وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وفي تركيا، ووصلت إلى بلاد العرب والهند. وفي أوروبا وصلت إلى بلاد اليونان وقبرص وإيطاليا ومالطة وامتدت غرباً إلى الهند. وفي أفريقيا وصلت إلى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 مصر وليبيا وامتدت جنوباً. وخلال القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت قد وصلت إلى كل بلاد المسكونة. 

كما تمت ترجمة الأناجيل إلى اللغات المحلية

ومن أقدم ترجماته: الترجمة القبطية في مصر، والترجمة السريانية في سوريا التي عُرفت بالترجمة البسيطة (البيشيطو)، والترجمة اللاتينية القديمة. كل ذلك في القرن الثاني، غير الترجمات التي انتشرت في باقي البلاد، غير اللغة اليونانية الأصلية، يُضاف إلى هذا الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم التي تمت في عهد بطليموس الثاني (فيلادلفوس) في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.

فكيف كان يمكن جمع نسخ الإنجيل من كل بلاد المسكونة، وجمع كل الترجمات وتحريف كل ذلك معاً؟

ألا يبدو الأمر مستحيلاً من الناحية العملية؟! هذا لو فكر احد في ذلك أصلاً!!

ثم من يجرؤ على ذلك؟! وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحيي العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك؟!

من المعروف أن المسيحية حينما قامت، كان تتربص بها اليهودية التي طالما اتهمت المسيحيين عند الحكام الرومان. فلو حرَّف المسيحيون إنجيلهم، لفضحهم اليهود. كذلك كان فلاسفة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الوثنيين في صراع مع المسيحيين الذين ينمون في العدد على حسابهم. وكانوا يدرسون الإنجيل للرد عليه. فلو حرف المسيحيون الإنجيل، لفضحهم الوثنيون وفلاسفتهم .

يضاف إلى كل هذا انقسامات داخل صفوف المسيحيين، فانحرف البعض منهم عن الإيمان المسيحي وأسمتهم الكنسية بالهراطقة، وحاربتهم فكرياً وكنسياً. فلو قامت الكنيسة بتحريف الإنجيل، لوقف ضدها الهراطقة وشهَّروا بها .. 

ولو قامت كنيسة معينة بتحريف بعض نسخها أو كلها، لحرمتها الكنائس الأخرى.

ولقد شهد القرن الرابع هرطقات عنيفة هزت أركان العالم المسيحي، ومن أمثلتها الهرطقة الأريوسية التي انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكوني الأول الذي اجتمع فيه 318 أسقفاً، مندوبين عن كنائس العالم كله، سنة 325م وقرروا حرم آريوس. وبقى الأريوسيون شوكة في جسد الكنيسة وبخاصة لصلتهم بالإمبراطور، مما جعلهم يقدرون على نفي القديس أثناسيوس وعزله أربع مرات .. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون على تحريف الإنجيل؟!

حدث بعد ذلك هرطقات عديدة، مثل هرطقات
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 سابليوس وأبوليناريوس، وماني، ومقدونيوس، ونسطور، وأوطاخي، وغيرهم. كل ذلك في القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون لو حدث تحريف شيء من الإنجيل؟

ومن غير المعقول أن تتفق كل كنائس العالم مع الهراطقة الذين حرمتهم الكنيسة، على تحريف الإنجيل الذي يؤمن به الجميع؟!

يوجد كذلك في المتاحف نسخ للإنجيل ترجع إلى القرن الرابع، تماماً كالإنجيل الذي في أيدينا الآن

ونقصد بها: النسخة السينائية، والنسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة الافرامية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. وكل منها تحوي كل كتب العهد الجديد التي في أيدينا، بنفس النص بلا تغيير. وهي مأخوذة طبعاً عن نسخ أقدم منها. ويستطيع أن إنسان أن يرى تلك النسخ القديمة، ويرى أنها نفس إنجيلنا الحالي.

كذلك نحب أن نذكر ملاحظة هامة أساسية وهي أن كلمة تحريف لا يمكن إثباتها عملياً إلا بالمقارنة

أي مقارنة الإنجيل الأصلي بالإنجيل الذي يُقال بتحريفه.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 والمقارنة تُظهر أين يوجد ذلك التحريف؟ في أي فصل من فصول الإنجيل؟ وفي أي الآيات؟

أما إذا لم تحدث مقارنة كهذه، يكون هذا الاتهام الخطير، بلا بيِّنه، بلا دليل، بلا إثبات، بلا بحث علمي . وبالتالي لا يكون مقنعاً لأحد​


----------



## samo_1 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحيي العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك؟!

من المعروف أن المسيحية حينما قامت، كان تتربص بها اليهودية التي طالما اتهمت المسيحيين عند الحكام الرومان. فلو حرَّف المسيحيون إنجيلهم، لفضحهم اليهود.

انا شايف ان النقطتين دول مهمين جدا
1)  لان القديسين مش عايزين حاجه من الحياه لا دول حياتهم للعباده فقط
طب اذى يعرفوا انهم مش صح ويفضلوا كده وده دليل على صحه الانجيل

2)  ان اليهود مكنوش  صح هايسكتوا لو الانجيل محرف

شكرا على الموضوع ده
لانه مهم جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*عزيزي samo_1*


*هل ُتقر بأنه *

*بالصليب تم الفداء الإلهي*

*بالصليب مات حمل الله ورُفعت الخطية *

*بالصليب كُشفت نوايـا الانسـان وحبـة للخطية*

*بالصليب ُأعلنت قوة محبة الله للهالكين فغلبت الموت*

*بالصليب حقق الله عدله إذ كان المسيح حاملاً خطايانا بدلاً منا*

*بالصليب ُسحق الشيطان وُكسِرَت شوكة الموت ونلنا الحياة بالمسيح*

*بالصليب ُفتِحَت الأقداس لندخل الى محضر الله ُمصالحين مبررين بالمسيح*


*لقد تم عمل الصليب في الماضي *

*ولك أن تفرح بنتائج هذا العمل في الحاضر *

*وهل تقول للرب أحمدك لأنك*

*فديتني إذ ُمت عن ذنبي*
*حررتني من سلطة الخطية*
*بررتني أمام عدالة وقداسة الله*
*صالحتني مع الله فحل رضاه عليَّ*
*ضمنت لي الحياة الأبدية السعيدة معك*
*غيَّرت حياتي فكرهت شهواتي وصرت طاهرًا*
*سكنت بالروح القدس في حياتي فصرت ملك لك*

*أحبك يارب*​


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بالصليب تم الفداء الإلهي

بالصليب مات حمل الله ورُفعت الخطية 

بالصليب كُشفت نوايـا الانسـان وحبـة للخطية

بالصليب ُأعلنت قوة محبة الله للهالكين فغلبت الموت

بالصليب حقق الله عدله إذ كان المسيح حاملاً خطايانا بدلاً منا

بالصليب ُسحق الشيطان وُكسِرَت شوكة الموت ونلنا الحياة بالمسيح

بالصليب ُفتِحَت الأقداس لندخل الى محضر الله ُمصالحين مبررين بالمسيح

فديتني إذ ُمت عن ذنبي
حررتني من سلطة الخطية
بررتني أمام عدالة وقداسة الله
صالحتني مع الله فحل رضاه عليَّ
ضمنت لي الحياة الأبدية السعيدة معك
غيَّرت حياتي فكرهت شهواتي وصرت طاهرًا
سكنت بالروح القدس في حياتي فصرت ملك لك


*امنت بك يا يسوع بانك مخلصى وفديتنى*

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> بالصليب تم الفداء الإلهي
> 
> بالصليب مات حمل الله ورُفعت الخطية
> 
> ...


 

*مبارك لك الخلاص *

*اهدى لك اية فى سفر اشعياء* 

*(لاتخف لانى فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى ) (اشيعاء 43-1 )*


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

(لاتخف لانى فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى ) (اشيعاء 43-1 )


شكرا اخ الربى نورى وخلاصى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حاول انك تشوف قناة الحياة لو تقدر هتساعدك اوى


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بشوف قناه الحياه
بس دالوقتى مش عارف هاعرف ولا لا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ولايهمك

عندك سوال او اى استفسار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لا مفيش
بس هو المرحله الجايه هتكون اذى


----------



## fredyyy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> لا مفيش
> بس هو المرحله الجايه هتكون اذى


 

*شاركنا بما عندك*

*آية  - موقف - شعور داخلي - تساؤل عن حقيقية معينة*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> لا مفيش
> بس هو المرحله الجايه هتكون اذى


 
*قبل اى شى تذكر*

*من اختار لك الطريق لا يدعك فى منتصفة* 

* لاداعى لمعرفة احد بالموضوع حتى لو اعز صديق لك *

*وتذكر هناك اية فى الكتاب المقدس تقول*


*(ملعون كل من يتكل على زراع البشر )*


*يعنى اعتمادك على اللة فقط وهو الذى سوف يساعدك*


*المرحلة القادمة*

*+حان دورك اسال عن تفسير اية او عن موقف ما او عن اى شى تريد معرفتة *

*+تابع قناة الحياة *

*+واظب على الصلاة والصوم *

*+كن دائم على ثقة فى قدرة المسيح *


*ومع ذلك اعد لك كل يوم موضوع روحى لتنمية ايمانك بالمسيح*

*تذكر ........  لو فى قلبك بغض لاى شخص صلاتك ليس لها قيمة*

*حب الناس كلهم كن وديعا مثل المسيح  *

*واخيرا سوف نمهدك تدرجيا للدخول الكنيسة (طبعا بعدية عن بيتك من اجل سلامتك)*

*بس سيب الموضوع دة كمان شوية*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا موجود على المنتدى يلا نبدأ

سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حاضر ياسامو

هنتكلم اليوم عن جزء بسيط من تعاليم المسيح

بس هيفيدك جدا

سلام المسيح


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

هو يعنى ايه كلمه السبت
لانى قراتها كتير  ومش فاهم  وهل هو يوم مقدس


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*العظة على الجبل*​*الجزء الاول بتاريخ 11-10-2008*​_*تشمل الإصحاحات 5،6،7 من إنجيل معلمنا متى العظة على الجبل وهى كما يسمونها دستور الحياة المسيحية، ألقاها المسيح لكى تلتزم بها مملكته وقد ألقاها المسيح من على جبل، كان جالساً على جبل، والجبل رمز للسماويات فى إرتفاعه، وهذه التعاليم لو نفذناها نحيا السماويات على الأرض. ولقد لخص معلمنا لوقا بعض تعاليم المسيح فى هذه العظة أمّا القديس مرقس فلم يورد منها شيئاً فمرقس لم يهتم بالتعاليم قدر إهتمامه بإبراز قوة المسيح الجبارة فهو يقدمه للرومان الذين يهتمون بالقوة وليس بالتعاليم. *_
_*هذه العظة فيها كل المبادئ السامية اللازمة للحياة المسيحية الكاملة ومن يلتزم بها يرث الحياة الأبدية. ونرى فيها الإنتقال من الناموس للنعمة، الناموس كان يعطى قوانين ولكن النعمة هى أن المسيح يعطينا حياته، فنستطيع أن نحيا هذه الفضائل، فالمسيح قادر أن يعطينا فيه الكمال المسيحى. ولنلاحظ أن معلمى اليهود زادوا الشعب هماً على همه وإستخدموا الناموس ليخيفوا الناس من الله، أما المسيح هنا فهو يصالح الناس على الله بأن يعلن لهم أن الله يريد لهم الطوبى والبركة. المسيح يعلن لهم هنا عن قلب الله الرحيم. *_

*آية (1):-*

_*ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه.*_
_*لما رأى الجموع= رآها فى حاجة للتعليم حتى لا تهلك من عدم المعرفة.*_
_*صعد إلى الجبل = ليسمعه ويراه الجميع. ونلاحظ أن المسيح يعلن دستوره من على جبل وموسى صعد إلى جبل ليستلم شريعة العهد القديم، فالجبل رمز للسمو والعلو والثبات والإرتفاع عن الماديات والأرضيات فلما جلس = كمشرع يعلن شريعة العهد الجديد ووصايا الحق. *_

*آية (2):-*

*ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا.*

*ففتح فاه = الله تكلم قديماً بأفواه الأنبياء والآن يكلمنا فى إبنه (عب 1:1،2)*


*آية (3):-*

_*طوبى للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السماوات.*_
_*طوبى = أى البركة والسعادة لهؤلاء. ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يبدأ تعليمه بأن يتحدث عن الممنوعات، بل هو يبدأ بالجانب الإيجابى، والحياة الفاضلة كاشفاً عن مكافأتها ليحثهم عليها. والصفات التى طوبها المسيح فى هذه الآية والآيات التالية ليست صفات منفصلة بل متكاملة، فالمسكين بالروح هو بلا شك وديع، وصانعو السلام بلا شك هم رحماء والذين يجوعون ويعطشون للبر والملكوت يكشف جوعهم وعطشهم عن قلب نقى بلا جدال والمضطهدون من أجل البر هم باكون حتماً وبالنهاية يتعزون بالضرورة.*_
_*المساكين بالروح = ليسوا هم المعتازين مادياً ولكن هم من يشعرون بفقرهم الشديد بدون الله، ويشعرون بحاجتهم لله، وأنه كل شئ لهم لذلك فهم يطلبونه بإنسحاق شديد،وهذا هو مفهوم الإتضاع، وهؤلاء يرفعهم الله لملكوته ويسكن عندهم (أش 15:57). الكبرياء يسقطنا من الملكوت والإتضاع يرفعنا إليه. والإتضاع والمسكنة بالروح ضد مفاهيم الفريسيين.*_

*آية (4):-*

_*طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون.*_
_*الحزانى= لا يقصد الذى يحزن لضياع ما له أو ممتلكاته فهذا حزن باطل، بل من يحزن على خطاياه ويحيا حياة التوبة. بل يبكى على خطايا الآخرين ويحزن على هلاكهم، هؤلاء حزنهم مقدس والله يحوله لفرح روحى ( يو 22:16 + 2كو 10:7). فمن يزرع بالدموع يحصد بالإبتهاج (مز 5:126) = لأنهم يتعزون*_
_*ولنلاحظ الترتيب فالمتضع أى المسكين بالروح يسكن الله عنده فينير بصيرته فيعرف خطاياه ويراها فيحزن عليها، فيحول الله حزنه إلى فرح. ونلاحظ أن السيد المسيح ذُكِرَ عنه أكثر من مرة أنه بكى ولم يذكر عنه أنه ضحك، مرة واحدة قيل عنه تهلل بالروح إذ رأى عمل الله فى تلاميذه.*_

*آية (5):-*

_*طوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض.*_
_*الودعاء = مرة أخرى لاحظ الترتيب، فالحزين على خطاياه، حزنه يصقله ويصير وديعاً. الودعاء هم ذوى القلوب المتسعة البسيطة التى تحتمل إساءات الآخرين، ولا تقاوم الشر بالشر، هم الذين فى ثقة فى مسيحهم يقابلون من يعاديهم بإبتسامة وديعة، لا تربكهم إساءات الآخرين فيفقدوا سلامهم، ليس عن ضعف (فالمسيح القوى كان وديعاً)، بل ثقة فى قوة المسيح يرثون الأرض = هذه مثل إن أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداؤه يسالمونه، فالوديع يتمتع بحب الناس فيعيش فى هدوء وسكينة. *_
_*والكلمة اليونانية هنا المترجمة ودعاء تستخدم لوصف الحيوانات الأليفة المستأنسة، وكأن السيد يطوب طبيعة المؤمن التى كانت قبلاً شرسة وقد خضعت لله فروضها فتحولت لكائن أليف وديع. *_

*آية (6):-*

_*طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر لأنهم يشبعون.*_
_*الجياع والعطاش إلى البر= نلاحظ الترتيب فالتطويب حتى الآن كان لنفس متضعه سكن فيها الله ورأت خطاياها فحزنت، وحول الله حزنها فرح، وبدأ المسيح يشفيها من شراستها فتغيرت طبيعتها. مثل هذه النفس قطعاً ستشتاق للمزيد، والبر هنا هو بر المسيح، فهو صار لنا برأ من الله. وطوبى لمن يشتاق أن يشبع من الله، طوبى لمن يجوع للطعام الروحى أى معرفة الله ومعرفة المسيح. وكما أن الجوع الجسدى علامة صحة، فالجوع الروحى علامة صحة روحية. ومعرفة الله والمسيح حياة (يو 3:17)، كما أن الشبع بالطعام يعطى حياة للجسد. ومن يجوع ويعطش لله يشبعه الله ويرويه، يعطيه الله الروح القدس ليثبته فى المسيح ويعرفه المسيح ويشبعه بالمسيح (يو 37:7-39) هكذا صرخ المرنم " كما يشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى إليك يا الله (مز 1:42).الجوع والعطش إلى الله هو شعور دائم بالإحتياج لله وللإمتلاء به.*_

*آية (7):-*

_*طوبى للرحماء لأنهم يرحمون.*_
_*الرحماء= كلما نتلامس مع الله ونعرفه ونشبع به نتمتع بسماته خاصة الرحمة. "كونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضاً رحيم لو 36:6". والذى لا يرحم أخاه لن يذوق من رحمة الله. والرحمة تشمل الفقراء والمحتاجين وأيضاً تشمل الخطاة فلا ندينهم بل نصلى لأجل توبتهم وخلاصهم. وكما يغير المسيح طبعنا الشرس لطبع وديع، هكذا يغير قساوتنا إلى طبع رحيم.الرحمة هى الإحساس بالآخر ومشاركته مشاعره. وتسديد إحتياجاته.*_

*آية (8):-*

_*طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله.*_
_*أنقياء القلب= نحن أمام نفس يتعامل معها الله، حولها للوداعة وتشبهت به فصارت رحيمة، وماذا بعد؟ كيف نرتقى لدرجة أعلى؟ *_
_*ينقى الله القلب فيصبح بسيط، والبسيط عكس المركب، أى أن القلب البسيط لا ينقسم بين محبة الله ومحبة العالم، يصبح هذا القلب غير محباً للخطية.وأصل كلمة النقاوة فى اليونانية تشير للغسل والتطهير كإزالة الأوساخ من الملابس، وتعنى أيضاً تنقيه ما هو صالح مما هو ردئ كفصل الحنطة عن التبن هكذا قلب المؤمن، يغسله ربنا يسوع المسيح بدمه من كل شائبة. *_
_*يعاينون الله = هذه لا تعنى أننا نرى الله بضرورة مجسمة، فالله فوق الحواس بل أن من تطهر من حب الخطية تنفتح بصيرته الداخلية فيعاين الله، فالخطية هى التى تحجب رؤية الله، وبدون قداسة لن يرى أحد الرب (عب 14:12). الله يُرى ويُحَس ويُحَبْ بالقلب إذا تصفى من شوائب محبة العالم والخطية. أمّا من يعيش للخطية يصبح قلبه غليظاً لا يشعر ولا يحب الرب. لذلك هتف داود " قلباً نقياً فىّ يا الله ". مثل هذا الإنسان الذى له القلب البسيط يقال عنه أيضاً أن له عين بسيطة لا تبحث إلاّ عماّ هو لله، هذا الإنسان يكون جسده كله نيراً، أى يكون نوراً للعالم يرى الناس الله من خلاله فالله نور. وهذه يصل لها من من يقمع جسده وأهواءه ويضبط شهواته ويصلب نفسه عن العالم.*_

*آية (9):-*

_*طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون.*_
_*صانعى السلام = من يعاين الله يشتهى أن يعمل فى كرم الله ولحساب مجد الله، والمسيح هو رئيس السلام جاء ليؤسس ملكوته على الأرض وهو ملكوت السلام. وإبن الله يعمل لحساب هذا الملكوت ويؤسس مع المسيح ملكوته بين الناس. أبناء الله ملأ الله قلبهم سلاماً فإندفعوا يعملونه بين الناس، متشبهين بالمسيح الذى صنع سلاماً بين السماء والأرض. وكل من يصنع سلاماً فهو إبن لله، ومن يزرع خصاماً فهو ليس إبناً لله. *_

*آية (10):-*

_*طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر لان لهم ملكوت السماوات.*_
_*المطرودين من أجل البر= أبنا الله المتحدين بالإبن البكر يسوع المسيح ينالهم ما نال المسيح، فكما طارد الشيطان المسيح، هكذا سيطارد المؤمنين فالشيطان والعالم يبغضون المسيح أى يبغضون البر وبالتالى يبغضون كل من يطلب البر ويحرمونه من ملكوت الأرض لكن الله يعطيه ملكوت السموات والمطرودين من أجل البر هم المضطهدين لأجل برهم. نلاحظ هنا أن المطرودين لأجل البر هم من أصحاب الطوبى الذين سبقوا. فكل من طوبه المسيح يكرهه العالم. فحامل الطوبى يعمل لحساب الله ولكن العالم لا يعمل لحساب الله فهو لا يعرف الله (يو 25:17).*_

_*آيات (11-12):-*_
_*طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لان أجركم عظيم في السماوات فانهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم.*_
_*هنا السيد يوجه كلامه للسامعين = طوبى لكم= وهذا تشجيع لهم لأن يكونوا من المؤمنين، وأن يحتملوا ما سيواجهونه من ضيق كأولاد لله عيروكم = شتموكم فى وجودكم.... قالوا عليكم = فى غيابكم. كلمة شريرة = إتهامات باطلة.*_
_*ولنلاحظ فى النهاية أن الجزاءات التى قالها السيد عن حالة ليست منفصلة بل هى متكاملة، هى تمس حياتنا الداخلية الواحدة من جوانب مختلفة، فمن المؤكد أن الرحماء يُدعون أبناء الله وأن صانعى السلام يُشبعون وهكذا قال القديس أغسطينوس هذا التشبيه ليشرح تكامل التطوبيات:-*_
_*مثال ذلك أعضاء الإنسان الجسدية متعددة ولكن لكل منها عملها الخاص فنقول طوبى لمن لهم أقدام لأنهم يمشون، ولمن لهم أيدى لأنهم يعملون. هكذا نحن سنعاين الله بسبب نقاوة القلب. ولكن نقى القلب هو صانع سلام، لكن لن يعاين الله بسبب صنعه السلام لكن سبب نقاوة قلبه. ونقى القلب هو رحيم ولكنه لن يعاين الله بسبب رحمته ولكن بسب نقاوة قلبه وهكذا. *_


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> هو يعنى ايه كلمه السبت
> لانى قراتها كتير ومش فاهم وهل هو يوم مقدس
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح


 

معلش ياسموا اقرا الرد بتاعى الاول رقم 243  وبعدين ابقى رد علية ولما نخلص ننقل على موضوع يوم السبت 

تمام ياساموا 


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*العظة على الجبل*
*الجزء الاول بتاريخ 11-10-2008*​_*تشمل الإصحاحات 5،6،7 من إنجيل معلمنا متى العظة على الجبل وهى كما يسمونها دستور الحياة المسيحية، ألقاها المسيح لكى تلتزم بها مملكته وقد ألقاها المسيح من على جبل، كان جالساً على جبل، والجبل رمز للسماويات فى إرتفاعه، وهذه التعاليم لو نفذناها نحيا السماويات على الأرض. ولقد لخص معلمنا لوقا بعض تعاليم المسيح فى هذه العظة أمّا القديس مرقس فلم يورد منها شيئاً فمرقس لم يهتم بالتعاليم قدر إهتمامه بإبراز قوة المسيح الجبارة فهو يقدمه للرومان الذين يهتمون بالقوة وليس بالتعاليم. *_
_*هذه العظة فيها كل المبادئ السامية اللازمة للحياة المسيحية الكاملة ومن يلتزم بها يرث الحياة الأبدية. ونرى فيها الإنتقال من الناموس للنعمة، الناموس كان يعطى قوانين ولكن النعمة هى أن المسيح يعطينا حياته، فنستطيع أن نحيا هذه الفضائل، فالمسيح قادر أن يعطينا فيه الكمال المسيحى. ولنلاحظ أن معلمى اليهود زادوا الشعب هماً على همه وإستخدموا الناموس ليخيفوا الناس من الله، أما المسيح هنا فهو يصالح الناس على الله بأن يعلن لهم أن الله يريد لهم الطوبى والبركة. المسيح يعلن لهم هنا عن قلب الله الرحيم. *_

*آية (1):-*

_*ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه.*_
_*لما رأى الجموع= رآها فى حاجة للتعليم حتى لا تهلك من عدم المعرفة.*_
_*صعد إلى الجبل = ليسمعه ويراه الجميع. ونلاحظ أن المسيح يعلن دستوره من على جبل وموسى صعد إلى جبل ليستلم شريعة العهد القديم، فالجبل رمز للسمو والعلو والثبات والإرتفاع عن الماديات والأرضيات فلما جلس = كمشرع يعلن شريعة العهد الجديد ووصايا الحق. *_

*آية (2):-*

*ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا.*

*ففتح فاه = الله تكلم قديماً بأفواه الأنبياء والآن يكلمنا فى إبنه (عب 1:1،2)*


*آية (3):-*

_*طوبى للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السماوات.*_
_*طوبى = أى البركة والسعادة لهؤلاء. ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يبدأ تعليمه بأن يتحدث عن الممنوعات، بل هو يبدأ بالجانب الإيجابى، والحياة الفاضلة كاشفاً عن مكافأتها ليحثهم عليها. والصفات التى طوبها المسيح فى هذه الآية والآيات التالية ليست صفات منفصلة بل متكاملة، فالمسكين بالروح هو بلا شك وديع، وصانعو السلام بلا شك هم رحماء والذين يجوعون ويعطشون للبر والملكوت يكشف جوعهم وعطشهم عن قلب نقى بلا جدال والمضطهدون من أجل البر هم باكون حتماً وبالنهاية يتعزون بالضرورة.*_
_*المساكين بالروح = ليسوا هم المعتازين مادياً ولكن هم من يشعرون بفقرهم الشديد بدون الله، ويشعرون بحاجتهم لله، وأنه كل شئ لهم لذلك فهم يطلبونه بإنسحاق شديد،وهذا هو مفهوم الإتضاع، وهؤلاء يرفعهم الله لملكوته ويسكن عندهم (أش 15:57). الكبرياء يسقطنا من الملكوت والإتضاع يرفعنا إليه. والإتضاع والمسكنة بالروح ضد مفاهيم الفريسيين.*_

*آية (4):-*

_*طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون.*_
_*الحزانى= لا يقصد الذى يحزن لضياع ما له أو ممتلكاته فهذا حزن باطل، بل من يحزن على خطاياه ويحيا حياة التوبة. بل يبكى على خطايا الآخرين ويحزن على هلاكهم، هؤلاء حزنهم مقدس والله يحوله لفرح روحى ( يو 22:16 + 2كو 10:7). فمن يزرع بالدموع يحصد بالإبتهاج (مز 5:126) = لأنهم يتعزون*_
_*ولنلاحظ الترتيب فالمتضع أى المسكين بالروح يسكن الله عنده فينير بصيرته فيعرف خطاياه ويراها فيحزن عليها، فيحول الله حزنه إلى فرح. ونلاحظ أن السيد المسيح ذُكِرَ عنه أكثر من مرة أنه بكى ولم يذكر عنه أنه ضحك، مرة واحدة قيل عنه تهلل بالروح إذ رأى عمل الله فى تلاميذه.*_

*آية (5):-*

_*طوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض.*_
_*الودعاء = مرة أخرى لاحظ الترتيب، فالحزين على خطاياه، حزنه يصقله ويصير وديعاً. الودعاء هم ذوى القلوب المتسعة البسيطة التى تحتمل إساءات الآخرين، ولا تقاوم الشر بالشر، هم الذين فى ثقة فى مسيحهم يقابلون من يعاديهم بإبتسامة وديعة، لا تربكهم إساءات الآخرين فيفقدوا سلامهم، ليس عن ضعف (فالمسيح القوى كان وديعاً)، بل ثقة فى قوة المسيح يرثون الأرض = هذه مثل إن أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداؤه يسالمونه، فالوديع يتمتع بحب الناس فيعيش فى هدوء وسكينة. *_
_*والكلمة اليونانية هنا المترجمة ودعاء تستخدم لوصف الحيوانات الأليفة المستأنسة، وكأن السيد يطوب طبيعة المؤمن التى كانت قبلاً شرسة وقد خضعت لله فروضها فتحولت لكائن أليف وديع. *_

*آية (6):-*

_*طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر لأنهم يشبعون.*_
_*الجياع والعطاش إلى البر= نلاحظ الترتيب فالتطويب حتى الآن كان لنفس متضعه سكن فيها الله ورأت خطاياها فحزنت، وحول الله حزنها فرح، وبدأ المسيح يشفيها من شراستها فتغيرت طبيعتها. مثل هذه النفس قطعاً ستشتاق للمزيد، والبر هنا هو بر المسيح، فهو صار لنا برأ من الله. وطوبى لمن يشتاق أن يشبع من الله، طوبى لمن يجوع للطعام الروحى أى معرفة الله ومعرفة المسيح. وكما أن الجوع الجسدى علامة صحة، فالجوع الروحى علامة صحة روحية. ومعرفة الله والمسيح حياة (يو 3:17)، كما أن الشبع بالطعام يعطى حياة للجسد. ومن يجوع ويعطش لله يشبعه الله ويرويه، يعطيه الله الروح القدس ليثبته فى المسيح ويعرفه المسيح ويشبعه بالمسيح (يو 37:7-39) هكذا صرخ المرنم " كما يشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى إليك يا الله (مز 1:42).الجوع والعطش إلى الله هو شعور دائم بالإحتياج لله وللإمتلاء به.*_

*آية (7):-*

_*طوبى للرحماء لأنهم يرحمون.*_
_*الرحماء= كلما نتلامس مع الله ونعرفه ونشبع به نتمتع بسماته خاصة الرحمة. "كونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضاً رحيم لو 36:6". والذى لا يرحم أخاه لن يذوق من رحمة الله. والرحمة تشمل الفقراء والمحتاجين وأيضاً تشمل الخطاة فلا ندينهم بل نصلى لأجل توبتهم وخلاصهم. وكما يغير المسيح طبعنا الشرس لطبع وديع، هكذا يغير قساوتنا إلى طبع رحيم.الرحمة هى الإحساس بالآخر ومشاركته مشاعره. وتسديد إحتياجاته.*_

*آية (8):-*

_*طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله.*_
_*أنقياء القلب= نحن أمام نفس يتعامل معها الله، حولها للوداعة وتشبهت به فصارت رحيمة، وماذا بعد؟ كيف نرتقى لدرجة أعلى؟ *_
_*ينقى الله القلب فيصبح بسيط، والبسيط عكس المركب، أى أن القلب البسيط لا ينقسم بين محبة الله ومحبة العالم، يصبح هذا القلب غير محباً للخطية.وأصل كلمة النقاوة فى اليونانية تشير للغسل والتطهير كإزالة الأوساخ من الملابس، وتعنى أيضاً تنقيه ما هو صالح مما هو ردئ كفصل الحنطة عن التبن هكذا قلب المؤمن، يغسله ربنا يسوع المسيح بدمه من كل شائبة. *_
_*يعاينون الله = هذه لا تعنى أننا نرى الله بضرورة مجسمة، فالله فوق الحواس بل أن من تطهر من حب الخطية تنفتح بصيرته الداخلية فيعاين الله، فالخطية هى التى تحجب رؤية الله، وبدون قداسة لن يرى أحد الرب (عب 14:12). الله يُرى ويُحَس ويُحَبْ بالقلب إذا تصفى من شوائب محبة العالم والخطية. أمّا من يعيش للخطية يصبح قلبه غليظاً لا يشعر ولا يحب الرب. لذلك هتف داود " قلباً نقياً فىّ يا الله ". مثل هذا الإنسان الذى له القلب البسيط يقال عنه أيضاً أن له عين بسيطة لا تبحث إلاّ عماّ هو لله، هذا الإنسان يكون جسده كله نيراً، أى يكون نوراً للعالم يرى الناس الله من خلاله فالله نور. وهذه يصل لها من من يقمع جسده وأهواءه ويضبط شهواته ويصلب نفسه عن العالم.*_

*آية (9):-*

_*طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون.*_
_*صانعى السلام = من يعاين الله يشتهى أن يعمل فى كرم الله ولحساب مجد الله، والمسيح هو رئيس السلام جاء ليؤسس ملكوته على الأرض وهو ملكوت السلام. وإبن الله يعمل لحساب هذا الملكوت ويؤسس مع المسيح ملكوته بين الناس. أبناء الله ملأ الله قلبهم سلاماً فإندفعوا يعملونه بين الناس، متشبهين بالمسيح الذى صنع سلاماً بين السماء والأرض. وكل من يصنع سلاماً فهو إبن لله، ومن يزرع خصاماً فهو ليس إبناً لله. *_

*آية (10):-*

_*طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر لان لهم ملكوت السماوات.*_
_*المطرودين من أجل البر= أبنا الله المتحدين بالإبن البكر يسوع المسيح ينالهم ما نال المسيح، فكما طارد الشيطان المسيح، هكذا سيطارد المؤمنين فالشيطان والعالم يبغضون المسيح أى يبغضون البر وبالتالى يبغضون كل من يطلب البر ويحرمونه من ملكوت الأرض لكن الله يعطيه ملكوت السموات والمطرودين من أجل البر هم المضطهدين لأجل برهم. نلاحظ هنا أن المطرودين لأجل البر هم من أصحاب الطوبى الذين سبقوا. فكل من طوبه المسيح يكرهه العالم. فحامل الطوبى يعمل لحساب الله ولكن العالم لا يعمل لحساب الله فهو لا يعرف الله (يو 25:17).*_

_*آيات (11-12):-*_
_*طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لان أجركم عظيم في السماوات فانهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم.*_
_*هنا السيد يوجه كلامه للسامعين = طوبى لكم= وهذا تشجيع لهم لأن يكونوا من المؤمنين، وأن يحتملوا ما سيواجهونه من ضيق كأولاد لله عيروكم = شتموكم فى وجودكم.... قالوا عليكم = فى غيابكم. كلمة شريرة = إتهامات باطلة.*_
_*ولنلاحظ فى النهاية أن الجزاءات التى قالها السيد عن حالة ليست منفصلة بل هى متكاملة، هى تمس حياتنا الداخلية الواحدة من جوانب مختلفة، فمن المؤكد أن الرحماء يُدعون أبناء الله وأن صانعى السلام يُشبعون وهكذا قال القديس أغسطينوس هذا التشبيه ليشرح تكامل التطوبيات:-*_
_*مثال ذلك أعضاء الإنسان الجسدية متعددة ولكن لكل منها عملها الخاص فنقول طوبى لمن لهم أقدام لأنهم يمشون، ولمن لهم أيدى لأنهم يعملون. هكذا نحن سنعاين الله بسبب نقاوة القلب. ولكن نقى القلب هو صانع سلام، لكن لن يعاين الله بسبب صنعه السلام لكن سبب نقاوة قلبه. ونقى القلب هو رحيم ولكنه لن يعاين الله بسبب رحمته ولكن بسب نقاوة قلبه وهكذا. *_


----------



## samo_1 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع تقيل قوى انا هقراه تانى لان تفسيره توهنى

سلا المسيح اخ الرب نورى وخلاصى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

خذ رحتك لحد لما تفهم


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اعرف كم مرة اكرر و اقول كل سؤال يجب ان يكون في موضوع منفصل, لكن لا فائدة
فالاخ العزيز سامو يستمر بايجاد اسئلة جديدة و الاخ الله نوري و خلاصي يستمر بالخروج و الجواب على اسئلة خارجية

افضل حل اني اغلق الموضوع و الاخ العزيز سامو يتفضل بطرح اي سؤال جديد في موضوع منفصل

رجاءاً ساعدوا على تنظيم القسم بدل ان تكونوا عبئاً اضافياً

تحياتي للجميع


----------

